# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Ι/Φ Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης

## Asterias

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, καλησπέρα, 

Η Ελλάδα μπορεί να υπερηφανεύεται για τη μακρά ναυτική της παράδοση. 
Από τους πρώτους ταξιδευτές και τα καράβια των αρχαίων Ελλήνων, την Κλασσική εποχή, το Βυζάντιο, την Τουρκοκρατία, τους Παγκόσμιους πολέμους μέχρι και σήμερα οι Έλληνες έχουν να επιδείξουν μια λαμπρή πορεία 10.000 χρόνων. Οι ναυτικές δραστηριότητες και επιδόσεις αιώνων δημιούργησαν την Ελληνική Ναυτική Παράδοση την οποία σέβεται και εκτιμά η παγκόσμια κοινότητα. 

Σήμερα, η Εμπορική Ναυτιλία των Ελλήνων αποτελεί εθνικό κεφάλαιο και τροφοδότη της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Με ένα στόλο που σε ποσοστό ισούται με το 16% της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίας και το 43% του εμπορικού στόλου της Ε.Ε , ο ελληνικός ναυτικός στόλος κατατάσσει την χώρα μας στην πέμπτη θέση της παγκόσμιας κατάταξης. 

Αυτή ακριβώς την παράδοση και συνέχεια έχουμε την υποχρέωση να διαφυλάξουμε και να προβάλλουμε όπως αρμόζει, τόσο για λόγους διατηρήσεως του εθνικού ναυτικού πνεύματος και αγάπης των επερχόμενων γενεών προς τη θάλασσα, όσο και για λόγους προβολής της χώρας μας και συνεισφοράς της ελληνικής ναυτικής παράδοσης στο παγκόσμιο στερέωμα. 

Ενεργό τμήμα αυτής της τεράστιας παράδοσης είναι ένα σκάφος το οποίο ζητά τη βοήθεια μας. Ένα σκάφος σταθμός στην Ελληνική Ναυτική Παράδοση, που όπως πληροφορήθηκα από το μηνιαίο περιοδικό «Ναυτική Ελλάς» χρειάζεται χρήματα για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών συντήρησής του. Το σημερινό όνομα αυτού: «Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης» Η ιστορία του οποίου δεν είναι καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη. 

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το 1929 στα ναυπηγεία William Denny & Brothers στο Dumbarton της Σκοτίας κατόπιν παραγγελίας του Sir Walter Runcinman, Bart. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του και μια εκλεκτή παρέα επιβιβάζονται στο πλοίο το 1930 για το παρθενικό του ταξίδι, του οποίου σταθμός είναι και η Ελλάδα. Κατά την διάρκεια της επίσκεψης αυτής, ο Walter Runcinman συναντήθηκε με τον Ελευθέριο Βενιζέλο. Μαγεμένος από τις ομορφιές της χώρας μας, ο Walter Runcinman αποφασίζει να την ξαναεπισκευτεί δυο χρόνια αργότερα, και πάλι επί του Sunbeam II. 

Το 1939, και ενώ ο Walter Runcinman δεν είναι πλέον εν ζωή, το πλοίο παραχωρείται στο αγγλικό ναυαρχείο. Κατά τη διάρκεια του Β Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, το πλοίο βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στον ποταμό Ηelford της Cornwall, που αποτελεί βάση από την οποία ξεκινούν τα πλοιάρια με τους συμμαχικούς σαμποτέρ και κομάντο για τις ακτές της Γαλλίας. 

Με το τέλος του Β Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, το πλοίο περιέρχεται σε σουηδικά χέρια και αλλάζει δύο ιδιοκτήτες, ενώ μετονομάζεται σε Flying Clipper. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο, ενώ συμμετείχε και στους δυο πρώτους αγώνες ιστιοφόρων με υψηλά ιστία, κατά τους οποίους συναγωνίζεται και με το Creole, ιδιοκτησίας Σταύρου Νιάρχου. Το 1961 – 62 το πλοίο πρωταγωνίστησε στην ταινία «Flying Clipper» ενώ συμμετείχε και στην ταινία Lord Jim. 

Η μοίρα του πλοίου είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένη με την Ελλάδα, έτσι το 1965 το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο για τους δοκίμους του. Το 1/3 των χρημάτων της αγοράς του προήλθαν από κληροδότημα της διαθήκης του εφοπλιστή και εθνικού ευεργέτη Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη. Σε ένδειξη ευγνωμοσύνης, το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε «Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης». Για πολλά χρόνια, το πλοίο χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως εκπαιδευτικό, ενώ το 1992 παροπλίστηκε και μέχρι το 2002 παρέμενε αγκυροβολημένο στο Παλαιό Φάληρο, οπότε και παραχωρήθηκε στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό για χρήση. Τότε αποφασίστηκε η αναπαλαίωση και επαναχρησιμοποίηση του σκάφους ως εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο για τους Ναυτικούς Δόκιμους. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας όπου βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη οι απαραίτητες εργασίες, προκειμένου το πλοίο να επανέλθει και πάλι στην ενεργό δράση. 

Ο αριθμός του λογαριασμού είναι: 9800078148-7 στη Γενική Τράπεζα. 


Φίλοι μου, σκεφτείτε πως με το απόκομμα που θα πάρετε από την Τράπεζα καταθέτοντας έστω και 5¤ δίνετε ενεργά το παρόν στη διαφύλαξη ενός κομματιού της Ιστορίας μας.

----------


## Asterias

Στο δυναμικό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού εντάσσεται και το «Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης» 
Ενα ιστιοφόρο από τα… παλιά 





Ενα ιστιοφόρο πλοίο, αντάξιο της ναυτικής μας παράδοσης και της ηρωικής ιστορίας του, πρόκειται να εντάξει σύντομα στο δυναμικό του το Πολεμικό μας Ναυτικό, προκειμένου να το χρησιμοποιεί για την εκπαίδευση των ναυτικών δοκίμων και για «επίδειξη σημαίας» σε ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό. Πρόκειται για το ιστιοφόρο «Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης», το οποίο επισκευάζεται στο Ναύσταθμο της Σαλαμίνας με στόχο να καταστεί εφικτή η πλεύση του μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο. Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση κινείται η ηγεσία του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού, η οποία έχει απευθυνθεί σε προσωπικότητες του επιχειρηματικού και εφοπλιστικού κόσμου προκειμένου να στηρίξουν οικονομικά το εγχείρημα. Ηδη τον οβολό τους έχουν καταθέσει ο κ. Θόδωρος Αγγελόπουλος, ο κ. Παναγιώτης Τσάκος, ο κ. Μιχάλης Ματαντός, ο κ. Γιαννακάκης, ο οποίος έχει δωρίσει τις μηχανές του πλοίου, αλλά και μία σειρά απλοί πολίτες και αξιωματικοί του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού, οι οποίοι έλκονται από το ρομαντισμό μιας άλλης εποχής. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, μέσα στις προθέσεις του Α/ΓΕΝ, Αντώνη Αντωνιάδη, είναι να απευθυνθεί για οικονομική ενίσχυση ακόμη και στην ελληνική εφοπλιστική κοινότητα του Λονδίνου, το γνωστό «Comiti», αλλά και σε μία σειρά από ελληνικές τράπεζες, προκειμένου να καλύψουν ένα μέρος των πολυδάπανων επισκευών. Μέχρι στιγμής, από χορηγίες έχουν συγκεντρωθεί 357.690 ευρώ, ενώ το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έχει ανοίξει ειδικό λογαριασμό στη Γενική Τράπεζα. 
Το σκάφος «Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης» είναι ένα μπαρκετίνι ή Topsail Schoner, το οποίο καθελκύστηκε το 1929 στο Ναυπηγείο των Denny Bros του Dumbarton της Αγγλίας και το οποίο το 1965 αγοράσθηκε από τον Ελληνα εφοπλιστή και ευεργέτη Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη και δωρίστηκε στις σχολές αξιωματικών του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Το πλοίο έως τότε έφερε την ονομασία «Sunbeam II» και ήταν στην ιδιοκτησία του Αγγλου λόρδου Ράντσιμαν, ο οποίος το χρησιμοποιούσε για ταξίδια αναψυχής. Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, μάλιστα, όταν βρισκόταν ακόμη στην κατοχή του Εγγλέζου αριστοκράτη, έλαβε χώρα και μία ιδιαίτερη όσο και ρομαντική ιστορία, πρωταγωνίστρια στην οποία ήταν η κ. Νίτσα Ματαντού, της γνωστής εφοπλιστικής οικογένειας. Σε ένα από τα ταξίδια αυτά, η κ. Ματαντού γνώρισε πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο τον άνδρα της, με αποτέλεσμα όταν έμαθε πριν από περίπου δύο χρόνια ότι το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό απέκτησε το «Sunbeam II» (Ηλιαχτίδα), έστειλε μία συγκινητική επιστολή στον Α/ΓΕΝ, κ Αντωνιάδη, την οποία συνόδευε «εις μνήμην του ανδρός της» με ένα ποσό 50.000 ευρώ για την ανακαίνιση του ιστιοφόρου.


ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

19/8/2004 


_Πηγή:www.apofasi.gr_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην με αριθμό 1047/9-11-06 ερώτηση του Βουλευτή κ. Γεώργιου Ανωμερίτη δόθηκε με το υπΆ αριθμ. 0900α/5271/8849/4-12-06 έγγραφο από τον Υπουργό Εθνικής ¶μυνας η ακόλουθη απάντηση:
 «Σε απάντηση της υπΆ αριθμ. 1047/09/11/2006 ερώτησης, που κατέθεσε ο Βουλευτής κ. Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης στη Βουλή των Ελλήνων, με θέμα την συντήρηση του Ιστιοφόρου (Ι/Φ) «Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης», σας γνωρίζουμε τα ακόλουθα:
 Το Ι/Φ «ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ» παραχωρήθηκε για πρώτη φορά στις Δημόσιες Σχολές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού τον Απρίλιο του 1965 και μέχρι το Μάιο του 1991 χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως εκπαιδευτικό σκάφος.
 Από τον Μάιο του 1991 έως το Νοέμβριο του 1995 το σκάφος παρέμενε αγκυρoβoλημένo και παροπλισμένο στην περιοχή της Μαρίνας Ζέας.
 Το Νοέμβριο του 1995 το σκάφος μεταβιβάσθηκε από το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και παρέμεινε σε αυτό μέχρι τον Ιούλιο του 2002, χωρίς όμως να γίνουν κάποιες σημαντικές εργασίες για τη συντήρησή του.
 Με την υπουργική απόφαση YΠΠO/ΔlΛAΠ/Γ/2574/39549/22-7-98, το σκάφος χαρακτηρίστηκε ως «ιστορικό διατηρητέο μνημείο που χρειάζεται ειδική κρατική προστασία».
Το 2002, το σκάφος παραχωρήθηκε από το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού για χρήση στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό (ΠΝ) οπότε και στελεχώθηκε με ολιγάριθμο πλήρωμα. Στη δεδομένη στιγμή η κατάσταση του σκάφους ήταν «ΚΑΚΗ» καθόσον αυτό παρέμενε χωρίς ουσιαστική συντήρηση από το 1989 μέχρι και το 2002.
Η κατάσταση του σκάφους επιβεβαιώθηκε από τις πρώτες αναφορές των ομάδων επιθεωρήσεως του ΠΝ. Φωτογραφικό υλικό από τις επιθεωρήσεις που επιβεβαιώνει όλα τα ανωτέρω τηρείται από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού και βρίσκεται στην διάθεσή σας οποτεδήποτε απαιτηθεί.
 Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η κατάσταση του σκάφους ήταν τόσο επιβαρημένη που ακόμα και η μεταφορά του από τον χώρο που ελλιμενιζόταν στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας (ΝΣ) είχε αποτελέσει ξεχωριστό αντικείμενο συζητήσεων σε πολλές συσκέψεις των εμπλεκόμενων φορέων. Χαρακτηριστικά για τη μεταφορά του τηρήθηκαν τα εξής μέτρα ασφαλείας:
      Μεταφορά σε μέρα με μηδενικό κυματισμό.
      Συνοδεία του σκάφους από δύο επιπλέον ρυμουλκά για την υποστήριξη με αντλίες εξαντλήσεως.
      Συνοδεία του σκάφους από ειδική ομάδα δυτών με κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό.
Τα ανωτέρω μέτρα τηρήθηκαν, διότι υπήρχε μεγάλη ανησυχία για τις εξαιρετικά εκτεταμένες διαβρώσεις σε όλη την επιφάνεια του σκάφους. Τελικώς το Ι/Φ «ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ» δεξαμεvίσθηκε στο ΝΣ την 14 Μαρτίου 2003.
Μετά τον δεξαμενισμό. του έλαβε χώρα σειρά επιθεωρήσεων/ελέγχων. Λόγω της μεγάλης έκτασης των ,εργασιών επισκευής και επανεξοπλισμού του Ι/Φ «ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ» καθώς και της παλαιότητας του σκάφους χρειάστηκε να εκπονηθεί μεγάλος αριθμός μελετών, διαδικασία που ουσιαστικά ισοδυναμούσε με μελέτη. επανασχεδίασης του πλοίου.
 Επίσης, λόγω της ιστορικής σημασίας του σκάφους, συστήθηκε το 2003 ειδική επιτροπή εμπειρογνωμόνων, η οποία αποτελείτο από αξιωματικούς του Π.Ν. και από ειδικούς σε σχέση με την ιστιοπλοία και τα ιστορικά ιστιοφόρα σκάφη.
Το έργο της επιτρoπής ήταν η παρακολούθηση των εργασιών σε όλες τις φάσεις και η παροχή των καταλλήλων κατευθύνσεων, ώστε να γίνουν οι εργασίες με το καλύτερο δυνατόν τρόπο και παράλληλα με γνώμονα την ιστορική αξία του πλoίoυ.
 Τη μελέτη των εργασιών ανέλαβε η εταιρεία ALPHA MARINE αντί του ποσού των 200.000 ευρώ, σύμφωνα με σχετική σύμβαση που υπεγράφη την 23 Ιανουαρίου 2003. Οι εργασίες επισκευής ανατέθηκαν στους μόνιμους εργολάβους του Π.Ν. με βάση την μελέτη της εταιρείας ALPHA MARINE και τα ευρήματα της ναυπηγικής επιθεώρησης. Η παρακολούθηση των εργασιών επισκευής ανατέθηκε σε επιτροπή που συστήθηκε από το ΠΝ, ενώ επιπλέον τις εργασίες επόπτευαν ο Ελληνικός και ο Γερμανικός Νηογνώμονας, με σκοπό να δοθεί πιστοποιητικό κατάταξης του σκάφους σε κλάση.
 Στα πλαίσια αυτά αφαιρέθηκαν μηχανές και μηχανήματα προκειμένου να επισκευαστούν ή να αντικατασταθούν, με σκοπό το πλοίο να ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως. Τα εν λόγω εξαρτήματα φυλάσσονται σε ειδικές αποθήκες του Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνας και τα περισσότερα εξΆ αυτών πρόκειται να επανατοποθετηθούν στο πλοίο.
 Στην προσπάθεια εξεύρεσης πόρων εκτός του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού, ανοίχθηκε ειδικός λογαριασμός στην Γενική Τράπεζα στον οποίο συγκεντρώνονται χρήματα από δωρεές. Στο λογαριασμό αυτό κατατέθηκαν 384.912,35 ευρώ και σήμερα το υπόλοιπο των χρημάτων είναι 270.500,55 Ευρώ καθόσον έχουν γίνει αναλήψεις συνολικού ποσού 114.411,80 ευρώ για συμβατικές πληρωμές της εταιρείας ALPHA MARINE. Επιπρόσθετα από το 2002 έως και σήμερα, δαπανήθηκε για διάφορες εργασίες το ποσό της τάξεως 1.2 εκατομμυρίων Ευρώ από πιστώσεις προϋπολογισμού του ΓΕΝ (στο κόστος αυτό δεν περιλαμβάνεται η χρήση μέσων του Π.Ν. και η ανάλωση αρκετών χιλιάδων εργατοωρών από προσωπικό του ΠΝ για την ασφάλεια, φύλαξη, συντήρηση και επισκευή του πλοίου).
Με βάση τα στοιχεία που συγκεντρώθηκαν μέχρι σήμερα, εκτιμάται ότι, πέραν του έως τώρα δαπανηθέντος ποσού, ο προϋπολογισμός για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών επισκευής και επανεξοπλισμού του Ι/Φ «ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ», προκειμένου τούτο να καταστεί αξιόπλοο, θα υπερβεί τα 7.000.000 Ευρώ.
 Στα πλαίσια. αυτά ήταν αδύνατο να γίνει ακριβής καθορισμός του κόστους επισκευής από την αρχή λόγω των νέων απαιτήσεων που προέκυπταν συνεχώς στη διάρκεια της επισκευής του, καθόσον οι εργασίες επιθεωρήσεως βρίσκονταν σε εξέλιξη, τα συνεργεία αφαιρούσαν εξοπλισμό, ελάσματα, έρμα κλπ και η ομάδα επιθεωρήσεως αποκτούσε πρόσβαση σε νέους χώρους του σκάφους.
 Δεδομένου του υψηλού κόστους για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών καθώς και των αυξημένων ετησίων λειτουργικών του εξόδων, τα οποία ανέρχονται στο ποσόν των 500.000 Ευρώ και λαμβανομένης υπόψη της μη σημαντικής συμμετοχής τρίτων, το ΠΝ αποφάσισε τη διακοπή των εργασιών επισκευής του Ι/Φ «ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ». Ήδη εκπονείται μελέτη με σκοπό την εκτέλεση των απαιτούμενων εργασιών ώστε το πλοίο να μετατραπεί σε έκθεμα, το οποίο θα ελλιμενιστεί στο Πάρκο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης, μαζί με τα ιστορικά πλοία Θ/Κ «ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.» και Α/Τ «ΒΕΛΟΣ», για να διασφαλισθεί έτσι με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο η διάσωση της ιστορικής μνήμης.
      Ο Υπουργός
      ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΜΕΪΜΑΡΑΚΗΣ»
Πηγή:Τα πρακτικά της Βουλής των Ελλήνων

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από τη σελίδα http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/evgenidhs.asp
(του ναυπηγού 'Αγγελου Μπούτοικα, με στοιχεία από τον κατάλογο Denny ) 
Τρικάταρτη βοηθητική ημιολία 
Παραδόθηκε στις 4 Σεπτεμβρίου 1929 
Συνολικό μήκος: 59,74 μετρά 
Μήκος στην ίσαλο γραμμή: 45,72 μετρά 
Μέγιστο πλάτος: 9,14 μετρά 
Βύθισμα στο μέσον του πλοίου: 6,32 μετρά 
Εκτόπισμα: 759 τόνοι 
Πραγματική χωρητικότητα: 76 τόνοι (σσ ίσως dwt)
Ολική χωρητικότητα: 505 τόνοι (σσ μάλλον εννοεί κόροι)
Καθαρή χωρητικότητα: 292 τόνοι (σσ μάλλον εννοεί κόροι)
Χωρητικότητα δεξαμενών πετρελαίου: 45 τόνοι 
Ταχύτητα με μηχανή: 9,5 κόμβοι 
σσ Το βιββλίο Μαθήματα Αγγλικής του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη για τις Σχολές ΕΝ (έκδοση δεκαετίας '60) σε σχετικό κείμενο δίνει τις παρακάυω διαστάσεις:
Gross tonnage: 636,34 (μάλλον κόροι)
Net tonnage: 225,71
Loa 195,70 (ft)
Length on the uppermost deck from the aft side of the stem to the aft side of stern post 163,20 (ft)
Breadth, extreme outside 30,05 (ft)
Draft ahead 16 (ft)
draft astern 18 (ft)
Draft mean 17 (ft)
Speed 10 knots
(όπου στο αρχικό καίμενο δεν αναφέρονται μονάδες σημειώνονται σε παρένθεση)

Συνολική Ιστιοφορία ( Sail Area ): 12.700 τετραγωνικά πόδια (σσ 1.180 m&#178 :Wink: 
Μηχανή_:_ _Αριθμός Μηχανής 985_ από τους Atlas Diesel Engine της Στοκχόλμης, 4κύλινδρη δίχρονη 340 mm x 570 mm , 400 ίπποι στις 210 στροφές/λεπτό, 4πτέρυγη έλικα. 
_Κατηγορία:_ Ναυπηγήθηκε υπό την Ειδική Εποπτεία των Lloyd ' s και η κατηγορία του είναι 100 Α1 στο νηολόγιο θαλαμηγών. 
_Μεζούρες:_ Από χάλυβα και σίδερο (σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κατώτερης ποιότητος από την κατηγορία 100 Α1 των Lloyd 's ). 
_Ποιότης Υλικού:_ Χάλυβας : Siemens, Σίδερο : Consett. 
_Εξαρτία:_ H βάση των ιστών είναι κατασκευασμένη από χάλυβα, το μπαστούνι και οι βάσεις των ιστίων από όρεγκον, τα επιστύλια και οι κεραίες από έλατο. 
_Κέλυφος-Έξαλα:_ Έχουν λεπτή επικάλυψη με τσιμέντο, το οποίο στη συνέχεια τρίφτηκε με ελαφρόπετρα για να δώσει λείο φινίρισμα. Ύφαλα: επικάλυψη με δύο στρώματα αντιδιαβρωτικού υλικού και ένα στρώμα μουράβια. 
_Χρώματα:_ Μπλε τα υφαλα, λευκά τα έξαλα, οι υπερκατασκευές, το ακρόπρωρο, το άφλαστο πρώρας. Χρυσαφί το ακρόπρωρο, το άφλαστο πρώρας. 
_Κόστος:_ Τελική τιμή 53.957 0 s . 11 d λίρες Αγγλίας. 
Το "SUΝΒΕΑΜ II" ναυπηγήθηκε για να αντικαταστήσει το "SUΝΒΕΑΜ II" , που είχε κατασκευαστεί το 1874 και υπό αυτή την έννοια μπορούσε κάλλιστα να θεωρηθεί προϊόν της τελευταίας φάσης της βιομηχανικής επανάστασης, όπως η έλικα μονού κοχλία, η πολυκύλινδρη μηχανή ντίζελ και, προφανώς, το ατσάλινο κέλυφος. 
Ο σχεδιασμός έγινε από την G. L. Watson & Co . και σύμφωνα με τις επιθυμίες του πρώτου ιδιοκτήτη, του σερ Walter Runciman , δόθηκε προσοχή ώστε το "SUNBEAM II" να έχει χαρακτηριστικά σκάφους αναψυχής (το όνομα του σχεδιαστή ήταν J . R . Barnett _._ Ο εσωτερικός σχεδιασμός έγινε από τον Α.Μ. Innes Graham ). Aυτό γίνεται ιδιαίτερα σαφές στην περίπτωση των ξυλουργικών εργασιών, που είναι εξαιρετικής ποιότητος και υψηλής αισθητικής, αλλά πολύ απλές στο σχεδιασμό. Μεγάλη προσοχή έχει δοθεί ώστε να ελαχιστοποιηθούν οι θόρυβοι από ταλαντώσεις, κοινό στοιχείο στα σύγχρονα επιβατηγά και στα σκάφη αναψυχής. Εάν ληφθούν υπόψη αυτά τα δυο βασικά χαρακτηριστικά, γίνεται σαφές ότι το "SUΝΒΕΑΜ II" ναυπηγήθηκε με βασικό μέλημα την ελάχιστη δυνατή όχληση των επιβατών. Υπ' αυτήν την έννοια μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε ορισμένα στοιχεία στο σχεδιασμό που χρησιμοποίησε ο ιδιοκτήτης του για να διαθέτει το σκάφος στην αγορά ως σκάφος αναψυχής υψηλής ποιότητας.
Κατ' αρχάς, οι μηχανές είναι έτσι τοποθετημένες ώστε να ισορροπούν στην κεντρική γραμμή. Οι δεξαμενές πετρελαίου και οι δεξαμενές νερού είναι χωροθετημένες ώστε το πετρέλαιο και το νερό να μην έχουν παρά ουσιαστικά αμελητέα επίδραση στην ισοζύγιση, οπότε οποιαδήποτε φυσική τάση παρέκκλισης κατά οποιονδήποτε από τους άξονες γεωμετρικής αναφοράς να ελαχιστοποιείται. Το πλέγμα και ιδιαίτερα το πρυμναίο πλέγμα, από όπου παράγεται ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των συνολικών ταλαντώσεων λόγω της έλικας, έχει μικρά διαστήματα και είναι πολύ γερά κατασκευασμένο. Αντίστοιχα, οι βάσεις στήριξης της μηχανής είναι ιδιαίτερα γερές, ενισχυμένες ώστε να αποτρέπονται οι ταλαντώσεις και συνδυάζονται στο μέγιστο δυνατό βαθμό με τις κύριες βάσεις στήριξης για να ελαχιστοποιούνται οι δονήσεις. 
Όσον αφορά τις ξυλουργικές εργασίες, η εμφάνιση του υπερστεγάσματος της γέφυρας είναι πολύ προσεγμένη κατασκευαστικά, με κύρτωμα παρόμοιο με αυτό του κυρίου καταστρώματος, ενώ στα πλευρά και στα άκρα είναι στρογγυλεμένο σε ελλειπτική μορφή. Τον καιρό που ναυπηγήθηκε το πλοίο οξυγονοκολλούσαν τα φύλλα του χάλυβα και επειδή η εμφάνιση είχε σημασία, η ένωση με ήλους, που κυρίως χρησιμοποιούσαν στις μεταλλικές κατασκευές, δεν ικανοποιούσε τις απαιτήσεις του ιδιοκτήτη. Έτσι, όλες οι εξωτερικές αλλά και οι ορατές εσωτερικές ηλώσεις ήταν διπλές και ισόπεδες. Ακόμα και στα διαμερίσματα, κύρια και πληρώματος, έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί προσεκτικά φινιρισμένος χάλυβας, δεδομένου ότι οι τοίχοι δεν έχουν επενδυθεί αλλά έχουν απλά περαστεί με επίχρωση σμαλτούχου χρώματος. Μια συναφής άποψη σχεδιασμού ισχύει και για το φωταγωγό της μηχανής, στον οποίο έχουν πρόσβαση οι επιβάτες, καθώς βρίσκεται στο κύριο κατάστρωμα, δηλ. είναι από τικ και καλύπτεται από παχύ, ενισχυμένο υαλοπίνακα διάφανης καθρεπτοποιϊας. Στο πίσω τμήμα του υπερστεγάσματος, η προέκταση των πλευρών δημιουργούσε έναν καλυμμένο χώρο για να χρησιμοποιείται το κατάστρωμα την ώρα της σχόλης. Οι ξυλουργικές εργασίες εσωτερικά ήταν επίσης πολύ προσεγμένες. Για παράδειγμα, 
το γραφείο του ιδιοκτήτη είναι επιπλωμένο με σκούρο μαόνι, το σαλόνι του καταστρώματος με λουστραρισμένη καρυδιά και έχει, όπως και η τραπεζαρία, τζάκι, παρά την ύπαρξη θέρμανσης μέσω λέβητα, για να δηλώσει ότι η πολυτέλεια, όχι όμως και η υπερβολή της, είναι συστατικό στοιχείο του σχεδιασμού. 
Ο χρωματισμός της σκούνας έχει μεγάλη σημασία και οι λεπτομέρειες παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο, οπότε αξίζει να αναφερθούμε σε μερικές. Στα έξαλα, πάνω από το ατσάλι, έχει περαστεί επίχρισμα από τσιμέντο συγκράτησης εξαιρετικής ποιότητας και στη συνέχεια τρία χέρια μπογιά, το τελευταίο με επίχρωση σμαλτούχου χρώματος. Το πάτωμα σε όλες τις καμπίνες και τους διαδρόμους είναι περασμένο με δύο χέρια βερνίκι, ενώ τα κιγκλιδώματα, τα κατάρτια, τα αντενοκάταρτα και όλες οι κατασκευές από τικ στα καταστρώματα περάστηκαν με τέσσερα χέρια κοπάλιο εξαιρετικής ποιότητας. Οι καμπίνες περάστηκαν με πέντε χέρια μπογιά και στα διαμερίσματα του ιδιοκτήτη και των φιλοξενουμένων όλοι οι τοίχοι και τα ταβάνια είναι βαμμένα. Όλα τα σκληρά ξύλα ήταν απολύτως γυαλισμένα και οποιοδήποτε ακάλυπτο μεταλλικό στοιχείο είχε περαστεί με σκόνη φελλού και είχε βαφτεί με λευκό χρώμα. Γενικότερα, το σκάφος στο σύνολο του ήταν πλήρως βαμμένο, όπως συμβαίνει στις θαλαμηγούς πρώτης κατηγορίας, και διέθετε αρκετό χώρο για να μπορούν οι επιβάτες να απολαύσουν το ταξίδι. Στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι το "SUNBEAM II" κυβερνούσε ο Πλοίαρχος Sydney C . Leavett _,_ πρώην κυβερνήτης του παλαιού "SUNBEAM". Οι άλλοι αξιωματικοί ήταν ο W . H . Hughes , υποπλοίαρχος, ο Η.Α. Fried , ανθυπασπιστής και ο Β. Willis , αρχιμηχανικός. Το πλήρωμα του αριθμούσε συνολικά 26 άτομα και συμπεριελάμβανε 12 πεπειραμένους ναυτικούς. Ήταν οπωσδήποτε πολΰ καλά επανδρωμένο σε σύγκριση με άλλα σύγχρονα του ιστιοφόρα που είχαν εμπορική δραστηριότητα. Το συνολικό πλήρωμα του "St Clair Therlault" , μιας τρικάταρτης ημιολίας καναδικών συμφερόντων με βοηθητικές μηχανές, παρομοίου μεγέθους με το "SUNBEAM II", η οποία ήταν ενεργή τη δεκαετία του 1930, ήταν μόνο επτά άνδρες.

Κυρήνεια ΙΙ (αντίγραφο εμπορικού πλοίου του 4ου πΧ αιώνα βασισμένο σατ εύρηματα του ναυαγίου που βρέθηκε κοντά στην ομώνυμη πόλη (αριστερά) και Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο των αξιωματικών του ΕΝ τον 20 μΧ αιώνα. Εικοσιπέντε αιώνες εμπορικής ναυτιλίας πλέουν πλάι πλάι. Πηγή εικόνας http://www.hellenicnavy.gr
Πηγή εικόνας:http://www.hellenicnavy.gr

----------


## Hellenarc

fcwar.jpg
από τον WW2

clikort.jpg

fc.jpg

19.JPG

22.JPG

από την υπηρεσιά του πλοιού στην Σουηδία

http://www.moen.org/flying/

----------


## nautikos

Να σημειωσω οτι την αναπαλαιωση-συντηρηση την εχει αναλαβει το Π.Ν. και το πλοιο αρχικα ειχε βρεθει στο νησακι Αγ Γιωργης του Ναυσταθμου. Μετεπειτα ''ξεγυμνωθηκε'' τελειως και για μερικα χρονια βρισκοταν σε βαση εξω απο το νερο στη ΔΤ του Ναυσταθμου, διπλα στο synchrolift. Προσφατα επεσε στο νερο.Τωρα αν το θεμα περπατησει λιγο δεν ξερω, αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχουν φραγκα...

----------


## Hellenarc

Μερικές φωτογραφίες 
σάρωση0002.jpg

σάρωση0005.jpg

σάρωση0006.jpg
πριν το Σ/V Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης ρυμουλκηθεί για τον ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας για την αμαχητί παράδοση και ολοκλήρωση της καταστροφής του. Όπως και το Μ/Υ Χριστίνα Ωνάση

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ το είχα δει στον ναύσταθμο σε πολύ κακά χάλια με ξηλωμένη όλη την αρματοσιά του

----------


## Leo

> ..........Τωρα αν το θεμα περπατησει λιγο δεν ξερω, αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχουν φραγκα...


Τι μαράζι είναι αυτή η χώρα!!! Όλες οι άλλες έχουν μια ιστορία να δέιχνουνε. Εμείς είμαστε ιστορία στην ναυτιλία και δεν μπορούμε να συντηρήσουμε  10 παλιά σκαριά να δείχνουμε στους επισκέπτες πως η Ελληνική εμπορική ναυτιλία έγινε και είναι γίγαντας?  :Sad:

----------


## Asterias

Αχ και πάλι αχ. Το είχα πετύχει με μαστόρους στη Ζέα όταν ήμουν πιο πιτσιρικάς και χωρίς να ξέρω καν τι είναι αυτό το σκάφος, χτύπησα το κουδούνι κ βίδωσα μια βίδα. Μετά από χρόνια έμαθα και τη ιστορία του και τώρα.... Τι να πω? ¶λλο ένα στολίδι χαμένο? 
Έχουμε ένα αντίστοιχο θέμα εδώ: Θα χαρώ να ακούσω και άλλες γνώμες
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....0078#post60078

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε σε προηγούμενο post χρειάζονται περίπου *7.000.000 €* και κατά τη γνώμη μου ίσως και να μη φτάσουν γιατί σε μια εργασία αποκατάστασης κανέι δεν ξέρει τι θα βρεθέι και να το προϋπολογίσει με ακρίβεια. Μήπως πρέπει να δραστηριοποιηθούν και οι εφοπλιστές λιγάκι;;;



> Τη μελέτη των εργασιών ανέλαβε η εταιρεία ALPHA MARINE αντί του ποσού των 200.000 ευρώ, σύμφωνα με σχετική σύμβαση που υπεγράφη την 23 Ιανουαρίου 2003. Οι εργασίες επισκευής ανατέθηκαν στους μόνιμους εργολάβους του Π.Ν. με βάση την μελέτη της εταιρείας ALPHA MARINE και τα ευρήματα της ναυπηγικής επιθεώρησης. Η παρακολούθηση των εργασιών επισκευής ανατέθηκε σε επιτροπή που συστήθηκε από το ΠΝ, ενώ επιπλέον τις εργασίες επόπτευαν ο Ελληνικός και ο Γερμανικός Νηογνώμονας, με σκοπό να δοθεί πιστοποιητικό κατάταξης του σκάφους σε κλάση.
> Στα πλαίσια αυτά αφαιρέθηκαν μηχανές και μηχανήματα προκειμένου να επισκευαστούν ή να αντικατασταθούν, με σκοπό το πλοίο να ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως. Τα εν λόγω εξαρτήματα φυλάσσονται σε ειδικές αποθήκες του Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνας και τα περισσότερα εξΆ αυτών πρόκειται να επανατοποθετηθούν στο πλοίο.
> Στην προσπάθεια εξεύρεσης πόρων εκτός του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού, ανοίχθηκε ειδικός λογαριασμός στην Γενική Τράπεζα στον οποίο συγκεντρώνονται χρήματα από δωρεές. Στο λογαριασμό αυτό κατατέθηκαν 384.912,35 ευρώ και σήμερα το υπόλοιπο των χρημάτων είναι 270.500,55 Ευρώ καθόσον έχουν γίνει αναλήψεις συνολικού ποσού 114.411,80 ευρώ για συμβατικές πληρωμές της εταιρείας ALPHA MARINE. Επιπρόσθετα από το 2002 έως και σήμερα, δαπανήθηκε για διάφορες εργασίες το ποσό της τάξεως 1.2 εκατομμυρίων Ευρώ από πιστώσεις προϋπολογισμού του ΓΕΝ (στο κόστος αυτό δεν περιλαμβάνεται η χρήση μέσων του Π.Ν. και η ανάλωση αρκετών χιλιάδων εργατοωρών από προσωπικό του ΠΝ για την ασφάλεια, φύλαξη, συντήρηση και επισκευή του πλοίου).
> Με βάση τα στοιχεία που συγκεντρώθηκαν μέχρι σήμερα, εκτιμάται ότι, πέραν του έως τώρα δαπανηθέντος ποσού, ο προϋπολογισμός για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών επισκευής και επανεξοπλισμού του Ι/Φ «ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ», προκειμένου τούτο να καταστεί αξιόπλοο, θα υπερβεί τα 7.000.000 Ευρώ.

----------


## Leo

Κατανοητό φίλε Παναγιώτη το κόστος είναι μεγάλο και ο προυπολογισμός στην Ελλάδα είναι συνήθως το 1/3 του πραγματικού κόστους. Το θέμα είναι γιατί αφήσαμε το σκάφος να ρημάξει? Γιατί απο τις φωτογραφίες που είδα μάλλον για ρημαδιό μιλάμε και τίποτα άλλο.  Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς το ζήσαμε, πήγαμε εκπαιδευτικά μ' αυτό το ξέρουμε το πονάμε 8-). Ας μην το συνεχίσω...είμαστε για κλάματα :Sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και διεθνώς οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης είναι δύσκολο να κοστολογηθούν γιατί δεν ξέρεις την πραγματική κατάσταση δεν φτιάχνεις κάτι καινούριο για να ξέρεις πόσα υλικά χρειάζονται και ποόση εργασία αλλά εξαρτάται από την κατάσταση και το επίπεδο της φθοράς των υπαρχόντων υλικών.
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι είμαστε πολύ πίσω στη συντήρηση και ανάδειξη ιστορικών πλοίων και όχι μόνο. Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι κανένας δεν ήθελε να ασχοληθεί με το γνωστο "δεν είμαι εγώ αρμόδιος" αρχικά το ΥΕΝ, μετά το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού (που είναι και επίκαιρο τι γίνεται εκέι) και τελος το Υπουργείο Εθνικής ¶μυνας (από [την επερώτηση στον Υπουργό του είναι και τα στοιχεία για το κόστος) και αν δεις στην ίδια επερώτηση περιγράφεται γλαφυρά (και χειρότερα από ότι φαίνεται) η κατάστασητου πλοίου. Εδώ θα μου πεις τον Αβέρωφ για να μην είναι στην αρμοδιότητα του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού το ναυτικό τον επανέφερε στην ...ενεργό δράση (ναι καλά διαβάζετε).
Και είναι κρίμα μια χώρα με νμαυτική παράδοση αιώνων να μην έχει μερικά ιστορικά πλοία σε ένα υπάιθριο μουσείο όπως έχουν οι εγγλέζοι το Cutty Shark. Και όχι να έχει κάθε Υπουργείο το μαγαζάκι του όπως και με το λίμπερτυ που υποτίθεται θα ερχόταν για να είναι επισκέψιμο έξω το ΥΕΝ (λες και αν θα ήταν μαζί με τον Αβέρωφ, το Βέλος και την τρίήρη θα έβλαπτε.

----------


## nautikos

Απο μερικες φωτο που εχω απο το δεξαμενισμο του στο Ναυσταθμο, παρατηρησα οτι το μονο που κανανε ειναι να αλλαξουνε λαμαρινες στην πλωρη (απο το μπαστουνι μεχρι το κορακι) και μερικες στην πρυμνη. Ας ελπισουμε να δουμε το σκαρι αυτο και παλι αξιοπλοο, γιατι ειναι κριμα να σαπιζει αφου Θεωρειται ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα ιστιοφορα του κοσμου. Θα μπορουσε το ΠΝ να το χρησιμοποιει και σαν εκπαιδετικο των Δοκιμων οπως κανουνε και τοσα αλλα κρατη ανα τον κοσμο.

----------


## Hellenarc

Υπάρχουν πολύ τρόποι να επισκευαστή το σκάφος, Μια σχετική μελέτη υπάρχει! Η οποία όμως πήγε κατευθείαν στο συρτάρι.
Συνοπτικά: Οι σουηδοί έδηξαν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να εργαστούν εθελοντικά προσέφεραν και μια ολοκαίνουρια μηχανή όμοια με την υπάρχουσα η οποία και δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα αν δεν αφαιρούσαν διάφορα εξαρτήματα 
Mε την δημιουργία παραδοσιακής ναυπηγικής σχολής, στην οποία σχολές από Αγγλία Φιλανδία και Γερμανία θα συνεργαζόντουσαν θα λυνόταν το πρόβλημα και θα μαθαίναμε πολλά πράγματα που έχουμε ξεχάσει 
Όταν αποφάσισαν πως πρέπει να ξαναρματωθεί το σκάφος, ενώ το διέλυαν με οξυγόνα και με βαριές, χωρίς να καταγράφουν το παραμικρό. κάποιοι το θαύμαζαν με blazer και με πίπα στο στόμα από το μόλο ή κρυμμένοι μέσα στο πλοίο για τι έβρεχε κλειδιά και μακαράδες και ότι εξάρτημα ήταν περιττό από τα κατάρτια. Είχαν οι μπογιατσίδες των φουγάρων του στόλου, τόση πύρα που έτσι απλά θα ξήλωναν όλο τον εξαρτισμό και δια μαγιάς θα έμπαινε ξανά στην θέση του.
Χωρίς να γνωρίζουν την ορολογία, την ονομασία των διαφόρων εξαρτημάτων για να μην πω και την ναυτική μας γλώσσα κατάφεραν και ανέλαβαν το έργο για να κάνουν τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη όχι πλοίο εκπαιδευτικό των ναυτικών δοκίμων αλλά για να φιλοξενούν VIPs. 
Kάλεσαν για να δώσουν πρόσφορες στο μειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό σχετικά με την αρματωσιά του πλοίου Έλληνες ιστιοράφτες «Δεν έχω τίποτα εναντίων τους».
Η ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι ότι θα το πουλήσουν για παλιοσίδερα σε κάποιον που ξερογλείφεται για να το κάνει θαλαμηγό η τουριστικό. Η πρόβα τσενεράλε πέτυχε 
Μερικές από τις ζύμης που έκαναν στο σκάφος ήταν το τσιμεντάρισμα του άξονα του πηδαλίου στο χορό της τουαλέτας στο καρέ των αξιωματικών και έπρεπε να αφαιρέσουν όλο τον μηχανισμό από το πλοίο και να τοποθετήσουν άλλο υδραυλικό.
Στο καμπούνι δεξιά πάνω στην λαμαρίνα του πετσώματος τοποθέτησαν τσουβάλια με κάποιο οξύ σε στερεά μορφή ακριβώς εκεί που το κατάστρωμα είχε διαρροή. Καταλαβαίνετε το αποτέλεσμα. Ευτυχώς κάποιος πρόλαβε αυτά τα δυο όλως διόλου τυχαία συμβάντα.

Εμείς πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούμε πριν είναι αργά. και δεν χρειαζόμαστε εφοπλιστές να βοηθήσουν.
Είμαστε πολλοί και θα μαζευτούν ακόμα περισσότεροι

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ότι κατάλαβα αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω η αποκατάσταση γίνεται με τη γνωστή μέθοδο "αρπα κολλα".
Και το ΠΝ που ανέλαβε την αποκτάσταση ("με τα συνεργεία του ναυστάθμου") την κάνει με την γνωστήξ λογική "δεν χρειάζονται ειδικές μελέτες και εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό, θα βάλουμε μερικούς ναυτες αγκαρεία και καθαρίσαμε".
Και να σκεφτεί κάποιος ότι σε μια έκθεση που είχα δει στον Αβέρωφ είδα ότι υπήρχε αρκετό υλικό για το πλοίο όπως σχέδια φωτογραφίες κ.λπ. που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν βάση για την ανακατρασκευή.
Σίγουρα θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γίνει μια ομάδα εθελοντών και συμφωνώ στην ιδέα, στην Αμερική βετεράνοι αναπαλαίωσαν το Α/Τ Αετός και το Α/Γ Σύρος και τα έκαναν μουσεία. Αλλά αναφέρθηκα στους εφοπλιστές με το σκεπτικό ότι έχουν υποχρέωση να συνδράμουν οικονομικά την προσπάθεια αποκατάστασης του πλοίου που εκπαιδέυτηκαν τα πληρώματα που κινολύσαν τα πλοία τους και τους έκαναν αυτό που είναι.
Ελπίζω να μην ακολουθηθεί το μοντέλο του Cutty Sark που "διατίθεται δια δεξιώσεις και λοιπές εκδηλώσεις" αν και στο σχετικό θέμα μπορούμε να δούμε ένα παράδειγμα για μελέτη αποκατάστασης ιστορικού πλοίου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά η υπόθεση αντιμετωπίστηκε με μεγάλη προχειρότητα αν συνδυάσουμε την συζήτηση στη Βουλή που δηοσιεύτηκε σε προηγούμενη απάντηση:



> Στην με αριθμό 1047/9-11-06 ερώτηση του Βουλευτή κ. Γεώργιου Ανωμερίτη δόθηκε με το υπʼ αριθμ. 0900α/5271/8849/4-12-06 έγγραφο από τον Υπουργό Εθνικής Άμυνας η ακόλουθη απάντηση:
> &#171;Σε απάντηση της υπʼ αριθμ. 1047/09/11/2006 ερώτησης, που κατέθεσε ο Βουλευτής κ. Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης στη Βουλή των Ελλήνων, με θέμα την συντήρηση του Ιστιοφόρου (Ι/Φ) &#171;Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης&#187;, σας γνωρίζουμε τα ακόλουθα:
> (...)
> Λόγω της μεγάλης έκτασης των ,εργασιών επισκευής και επανεξοπλισμού του Ι/Φ &#171;ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ&#187; καθώς και της παλαιότητας του σκάφους χρειάστηκε να εκπονηθεί μεγάλος αριθμός μελετών, διαδικασία που ουσιαστικά ισοδυναμούσε με μελέτη. επανασχεδίασης του πλοίου.
> *Επίσης, λόγω της ιστορικής σημασίας του σκάφους, συστήθηκε το 2003 ειδική επιτροπή εμπειρογνωμόνων, η οποία αποτελείτο από αξιωματικούς του Π.Ν. και από ειδικούς σε σχέση με την ιστιοπλοία και τα ιστορικά ιστιοφόρα σκάφη.*
> Το έργο της επιτρoπής ήταν η παρακολούθηση των εργασιών σε όλες τις φάσεις και η παροχή των καταλλήλων κατευθύνσεων, ώστε να γίνουν οι εργασίες με το καλύτερο δυνατόν τρόπο και παράλληλα με γνώμονα την ιστορική αξία του πλoίoυ.
> Τη μελέτη των εργασιών ανέλαβε η εταιρεία ALPHA MARINE αντί του ποσού των 200.000 ευρώ, σύμφωνα με σχετική σύμβαση που υπεγράφη την 23 Ιανουαρίου 2003. *Οι εργασίες επισκευής ανατέθηκαν στους μόνιμους εργολάβους του Π.Ν. με βάση την μελέτη της εταιρείας ALPHA MARINE και τα ευρήματα της ναυπηγικής επιθεώρησης*. Η παρακολούθηση των εργασιών επισκευής ανατέθηκε σε επιτροπή που συστήθηκε από το ΠΝ, ενώ επιπλέον τις εργασίες επόπτευαν ο Ελληνικός και ο Γερμανικός Νηογνώμονας, με σκοπό να δοθεί πιστοποιητικό κατάταξης του σκάφους σε κλάση.


Με όσα αναγράφονται στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ (http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/mouseio.asp) σε απόσπασμα του άρθρου του Ι. Παλούμπη από το περιοδικό Περίπλους του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδας:
"Ο Πρόεδρος και τα μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του Ναυτικού Μουσείου εβοηθήθηκαν από επιτροπή ειδικών τεχνικών Αξ/κών που διατέθηκαν από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ένα σύνολο προδιαγραφών που εστάλη σε διάφορα ναυπηγεία, από τις απαντήσεις των οποίων προκρίθηκε ο μειοδότης εργολάβος των απαιτουμένων εργασιών. Λόγω της στενότητος των διατιθεμένων πιστώσεων ο στόχος που ετέθη ήταν: Έλεγχος και επίτευξη υδατοστεγανότηταςΣτοιχειώδης μηχανολογική υποστήριξη της λειτουργικότητας του σκάφους εν όρμω.Αναβάθμιση της εξωτερικής εμφάνισης. "Αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου η σωστή διαδικασία θα ήταν διεθνής διαγωνισμός για την ανάδειξη της επιτροπής (Συμβούλου) ώστε να στελεχωθεί με άτομα με αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία στην επίβλεψη αποκατάστασης ιστορικών πλοίων (χωρίς να θέλω να υποβιβάσω την επάρκεια των τεχνικών αξιωματικών του ΠΝ αλλά το συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο είναι εξειδικευμένο) ώστε να γίνει εκτίμηση της κατάστασης και να τεθούν προδιαγραφές με βάση διεθνή πρότυπα και βιβλιογραφία (έχουν γίνει στο εξωτερικό πολλές αποκαταστάσεις). Μετά με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές να γίνει διαγωνισμός για μελέτη και κατασκευή. Φαίνονται χρονοβόρες οι διαδικασίες αλλά από το 2003 έως σήμερα 2008 θα είχε ολοκληρωθεί και θα είχε τεθεί χρονοδιάγραμμα και προϋπολογισμός με βάσει τον τεχνικό φάκελο της προσφοράς που θα είχε επιλεγεί. Και οι όποιες επεμβάσεις θα γίνονταν από εξειδικευμένο Ανάδοχο που θα είχε και την ευθύνη και όχι αόριστα "από τους μόνιμους εργολάβους του ΠΝ" που προφανώς έχουν επιλεγεί με κριτήριο την ικανότητά τους στις επισκευές των πλοίων του ΠΝ και όχι σε ιστορικά πλοία. Και βέβαια ολοκληρωμένη αποκατάσταση και όχι μπαλώματα.
Στο εξωτερικό έχουν διατηρηθεί παλιότερα πλοία εμείς με τόση ναυτική παράδοση γιατί δεν μπορούμε να σώσουμε τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ο πρώτος που άρχισε να ασχολείται ξανά με το θέμα του Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης ήταν ο πρώην Αρχηγός Π.Ν. Γεωργιάδης


Μάλλον εννοείς Αντώνιος Αντωνιάδης

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και όμως θα μπορούσε  το πλοίο να αποκατασταθεί και να αξιοποιηθεί και να αποτελέσει πηγή έμπνευσης. Παραθέτω μια πρόταση που είχε υποβληθέι και από τον κ Νικόλαο Βλαβιανό που τον ευχαριστώ για την αποστολή της και την άδεια να τη μοιραστώ με τα μέλη του φόρουμ.

----------


## nautikos

Παρα πολυ ωραια και λογικα τα λεει ο φιλος μας, αλλα δυστυχως στον τοπο μας προκοπη σε τετοια ζητηματα δεν υπαρχει, λυπαμαι που το λεω.

----------


## Asterias

Είναι εξαιρετική η πρόταση του κου Νίκου με πολλά στοιχεία και τρόπους εξέλιξης του πλοίου.

Προσωπική άποψη είναι πως αυτό που πιθανόν να βοήθησει δραστικά είναι ένα ευέλικτο σχήμα εθελοντών από φορείς που να πιστεύουν κυριολεκτικά αυτό που κάνουν και να έχουν τη θάλασσα στο αίμα τους και στη ζωή 
τους σε συνεργασία με τους κατ`εξοχήν αρμόδιους φορείς.

Τι θέλω να πω...

Να υπάρξει *ένας* φορέας χρηματοδότησης (Υπουργείο Τουρισμού, Ανάπτυξης, Οικονομίας μέσω Ε.Ε., Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων, Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κλπ, Εθνικής Αμύνης).*Μια* ευέλικτη ομάδα επιστημόνων (όχι 500 εμπειρογνώμονες) η οποία, να ξέρει και να καθοδηγεί τους εθελοντές σε εξειδικευμένα θέματα του πλοίου.Οι εθελοντές να είναι με συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια (ναυτικής αξιολόγησης) και όχι όποιος θέλει.Η πολιτεία να επενδύσει στους εθελοντές, δίνοντας κάποια σοβαρά κίνητρα συμμετοχής, αξιόλογο βεβαιωτικό συμμετοχής, ταξίδια με το πέρας των εργασιών και πολλά άλλα.*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!* _ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ, ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΩ ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΕΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΟΠΟΥ Η ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ, ΥΠΕΡ ΤΟ ΔΕΟΝ, ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΟ ΚΙΝΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ._

Τώρα περί εφαρμογής πιστεύω πως οι εθελοντές μπορούν να οργανωθούν μέσω υπάρχοντων Εθελοντικών Κινημάτων - Σωματείων και άλλων Ναυτικών και Ναυτιλιακών παραγόντων. Πχ.

*Αξιωματικοί του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και παλαιοί εμπλεκόμενοι με το πλοίο.*

*Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών Ε.Μ.Π..*

*Σχολή Ναυπηγών Α.Τ.Ε.Ι. Αθηνών.*

*Σώμα Ελλήνων Προσκόπων.* 
*Εφορεία Ειδικότητας Ναυτοπροσκόπων.*
Η μεγαλύτερη εθελοντική κίνηση Νέων στην Ελλάδα και Παγκοσμίως, μπορεί να αναλάβει και να συντηρήσει τέλεια διάφορα τμήματα του πλοίου, είτε αυτόνομα, είτε με υποδείξεις κάποιου Επιστημονικού συνεργάτη.

*Όμιλοι Ιστιοπλοΐας, κωπηλασίας και Ναυτικής Τέχνης*
Χωρίς να έχω 100% καθαρή εικόνα θεωρώ πως μπορούν να αναλάβουν αυτόνομα συντήρηση τμημάτων και εκπαίδευση για διάφορα θέματα του πλοίου. 
Ναυτικός Όμιλος Ελλάδος
Πανελλήνιος Όμιλος Ιστιοπλοΐας Ανοιχτής Θάλασσας
Ιστιοπλοϊκός Όμιλος Πειραιώς
Ναυτικός Όμιλος Παλαιού Φαλήρου
Ναυτικός Όμιλος Καλαμακίου
Ναυτικός Όμιλος Ειρήνης και Φιλίας
Ναυτικός Όμιλος Χαλκίδας
Λοιποί Ναυτικοί Όμιλοι Αττικής, Θεσσαλονίκης, Πατρών, Μαγνησίας και υπόλοιπης Ελλάδος

*Λοιποί Σύλλογοι και Φορείς*
Σύλλογος Φίλων Παραδοσιακών σκαφών.
Ναυτικά Μουσεία εν Ελλάδι.

*Απλοί πολίτες*, οι οποίοι αποδεδειγμένα έχουν σχέση με το θάλασσα και βλέπουν σοβαρά την επαναφορά του Ευγενίδη στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες.

Με τη λήξη εργασιών συντήρησης, το πλοίο πρέπει να ανήκει σε έναν αξιόπιστο και αξιόλογο φορέα, ο οποίος δεν θα φροντίσει μόνον για τη διατήρηση του πλοίου αλλά και για την ανάπτυξη και διαφήμιση της όλης διαδικασίας σε όλο το κόσμο. πχ Πολεμικό Ναυτικό.

_Όπου δε φτάνει ή δε μπορεί να βρεθεί το χρήμα, η καρδιά του Έλληνα μπορεί και θέλει να συμβάλλει στο γενικό καλό της Χώρας του, αρκεί να μη τον κοροϊδέψεις για άλλους λόγους._

----------


## Hellenarc

File Asteria 
Συμφωνώ εν μέρει με τις παρατηρήσεις και απόψεις σου , θέλω όμως να σου αναφέρω μια συζήτηση που είχα με τον κ. L-O Skoglund πρόεδρο του ναυτικού μουσείου του MALMO στη Σουηδία , ο οποίος αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν και καπετάνιος του Ε.Ε. εκείνη την εποχή. Με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ στο να συγκεντρώσω πληροφορίες και στοιχεία για την μελέτη μου. Όταν του είπα ότι το πλοίο έφυγε από το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Ελλάδος και παραχωρήθηκε στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, μου είπε με πολύ μεγάλη θλίψη και σχεδόν κλαίγοντας : αυτοί του Π.Ν. βύθισαν δια κανονιοβολισμού ανοιχτά των νησίδων Λαγούσες σε επέτειο της 25ης Μαρτίου το εκπαιδευτικό Αρης. 
Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει μου είπε να συμμετέχουμε σε αυτή την καταστροφή. 
Το πλοίο χάθηκε για πάντα . Συνεχίζοντας την κουβέντα του λέει ότι εμείς ξεχωρίζουμε το εμπορικό από το πολεμικό ναυτικό. Στην πατρίδα σας η ιστορία του ναυτικού είναι γραμμένη μόνο από το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό και ελάχιστα για το εμπορικό Εμένα αυτό μου κόστισε και με έβαλε σε σκέψεις και να τα αποτελέσματα από τις 
http://www.moen.org/flying/

&#171;προφητείες&#187; του κ. L-O Skoglund.
Η συμμετοχή Κρατικών φορέων στην επιχείρηση επανένταξης του Ε.Ε είναι καταστροφική μέχρι σήμερα και ίσως και μοιραία αργότερα 
Γι αυτό αν πρέπει κάτι να γίνει πρέπει να γίνει μόνο μέσω αυτόνομης αυτοδιαχειριζόμενης μη κερδοσκοπικής εταιρείας.

----------


## Asterias

Δε διαφωνώ με μια μη κερδοσκοπική εταιρεία, αν είναι ευέλικτη, αλλά ποιος θα πληρώνει? Αυτό είναι το 2ο ζήτημα.

----------


## Hellenarc

Φίλε  Asterias με κονδύλια της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης  για την διαχείριση της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς , Από το υπουργείο ανάπτυξης  το υπουργείο τουριστικής ανάπτυξης και από όλα αυτά που είναι στην *Μ*ελέτη – *Π*ρόταση 
Όλη αυτή η Μ- Π έγινε με πολύ κόπο και με την αφιλόκερδη συμμετοχή πολλών ανθρώπων πανεπιστημιακής μόρφωσης  με  διαφορετικούς τομείς δράσης . Για την ολοκλήρωση της  Μ – Π ξοδεύτηκαν  2340 ώρες εργασίας.
Εκτός των ταξιδιών στο εξωτερικό.
Πιστεύω πως πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε μια επιχειρήσει παρουσίασης του θάματος μέσα από τα ΜΜΕ και διοργάνωση κάποιων εκδηλώσεων .
Πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούμε να μάθει ο κόσμος,  να το πάρουμε στα χέρια μας πριν είναι αργά.

----------


## Leo

Τώρα το πλοίο σε ποιόν ανοίκει? ποιός το έχει υπο την επίβλεψη του? Προφανώς απ΄όσα διαβάζω το Π.Ν. γιατί κάτι γράφτηκε για ΕΔΕ κλπ.
Οι προτάσεις Βλαβιανού λένε για οργάνωση αποκατάστασης από διάφορους φορείς, εκπαιδευτικούς ,  πολύ εθελοντισμό για την αποκατάσταση σε συνδιασμό με εκδηλώσεις και ταξίδα (με άλλα λόγια, να βγάζει και κανένα φράγκο) ...
ο φίλος Asterias λέει:



> Με τη λήξη εργασιών συντήρησης, το πλοίο πρέπει να ανήκει σε έναν αξιόπιστο και αξιόλογο φορέα, ο οποίος δεν θα φροντίσει μόνον για τη διατήρηση του πλοίου αλλά και για την ανάπτυξη και διαφήμιση της όλης διαδικασίας σε όλο το κόσμο. πχ Πολεμικό Ναυτικό.


Να μου επιτρέψετε να διατηρήσω τις επιφυλάξεις μου... Τα "κάλη" της Δημόσιας διαχείρισης τα είδαμε, το πλοίο "βουλιάζει"....  τα ζούμε αυτά  κάθε μέρα.. στην χώρα μας :-(.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τώρα το πλοίο σε ποιόν ανοίκει? ποιός το έχει υπο την επίβλεψη του? Προφανώς απ΄όσα διαβάζω το Π.Ν. γιατί κάτι γράφτηκε για ΕΔΕ κλπ.


Από το βήμα της Βουλής η φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα ότι το πλοίο ήταν "καυτή πατάτα" που κανέις δεν ήθελε




> Από τον Μάιο του 1991 έως το Νοέμβριο του 1995 το σκάφος παρέμενε αγκυρoβoλημένo και παροπλισμένο στην περιοχή της Μαρίνας Ζέας.
> Το Νοέμβριο του 1995 το σκάφος μεταβιβάσθηκε από το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και παρέμεινε σε αυτό μέχρι τον Ιούλιο του 2002, χωρίς όμως να γίνουν κάποιες σημαντικές εργασίες για τη συντήρησή του.
> Με την υπουργική απόφαση YΠΠO/ΔlΛAΠ/Γ/2574/39549/22-7-98, το σκάφος χαρακτηρίστηκε ως &#171;ιστορικό διατηρητέο μνημείο που χρειάζεται ειδική κρατική προστασία&#187;.
> *Το 2002, το σκάφος παραχωρήθηκε από το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού για χρήση στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό (ΠΝ) οπότε και στελεχώθηκε με ολιγάριθμο πλήρωμα.* Στη δεδομένη στιγμή η κατάσταση του σκάφους ήταν &#171;ΚΑΚΗ&#187; καθόσον αυτό παρέμενε χωρίς ουσιαστική συντήρηση από το 1989 μέχρι και το 2002.


Ανήκει στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού αλλά παραχωρήθηκε στο ΠΝ (όμως περνά και στην αρμοδιότητα του ΥΕΘΑ :Wink: .
Πάντως διεθνώς έχουν γίνει πολλές αποκαταστάσεις παλαιών πλοίων με εθελοντές υπό την εποπτεία κρατικών φορέων που απλώς έχουν τον έλεγχο. Και εδώ φτιάχτηκε η τριήρης από εθελοντές με τη συνεργασία του ΠΝ. Όπως υπάρχουν και δείγματα ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας (πχ Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος ).
Η ιστορία είναι να σωθέι το πλοίο γιατί και μοναδικό δείγμα πλοίου πρώτου τετάρτου του 20ου αιώνα είναι (στην Ελλάδα) και πολεμικές δάφνες έχει και πρέπει να προβληθεί και η εμπορική ναυτιλία. *Και να έρθουν σε επαφή οι νέοι (και οι μεςγαλύτεροι) με τη ναυτική παράδοση.*
Θυμάμαι πρόσφατα έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για κάποια παρόμοια προσπάθεια στο εξωτερικό όπου νέοι συντηρούσαν και ταξίδευαν ένα παλίο ιστιοφόρο αν δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ λεπτομέρειες αυτή και άλλες παρόμοιες προσπάθειες δείχνουν ότι είναι εφικτό. Αν θα είχαμε και τις προτάσεις ξένων φορέων για το Ευγένειος Ευγενίδης θα βοηθούσε τη συζήτηση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ... Όταν του είπα ότι το πλοίο έφυγε από το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Ελλάδος και παραχωρήθηκε στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, μου είπε με πολύ μεγάλη θλίψη και σχεδόν κλαίγοντας : αυτοί του Π.Ν. βύθισαν δια κανονιοβολισμού ανοιχτά των νησίδων Λαγούσες σε επέτειο της 25ης Μαρτίου το εκπαιδευτικό Αρης. ...


Ο κ  L-O Skoglund δεν αναφέρεται στο σύγχρονο εκπαιδευτικό ¶ρης αλλα στον ¶ρη του Τσαμαδού που επιβίωσε από τον Οθωμανικό στόλο στην επανάσταση του 21, μάλιστα κατ'άφερε νμα ξεφύγη από τον αποκλεισμό του λιμανιού της Πύλου από τον τουρκοαιγυπτιακό στόλο με κόστος τον θάνατο του πλοιοκτήτη. Και ...βυθίστηκε από το ελληνικό ΠΝ κάποια στιγμή τη δεκαετία του 1930.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παραθέτω συνημμένα τα κείμενα και τις προδιαγραφές των διαγωνισμών που διεξήχθησαν για την εξαρτησιά  και την ιστιοφορία του πλοίου. Περιμένω τα σχόλια των υπολοίπων πριν διατυπώσω τα δικά μου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως αν και δεν έιμαι ναυπηγός από την εμπειρία μου σε διακηρύξεις και συμβατικά τεύχη βλέπω ότι οι διαγωνισμοί φάινονται πρόχειροι και οι όροι ασαφέις και μάλιστα με ελάχιστο χρόνο (δύο μήνες) για διαμόρφωση προσφοράς και εκπόνηση μελέτης.
Δεν υπάρχουν κατασκευαστικά σχέδια, το sail plan που δίνεται αναφέρεται σαν "περιορισμένης ακρίβειας" και θα πρέπει να κάνει τη μελέτη ο Ανάδοχος, δεν είνα ασυνήθιστο κάτι τέτοιο αλλά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις συνήθως υπάρχει κάποια προκαταρκτική μελέτη σαν βάση για τη μελέτη του Αναδόχου και προδιαγραφές και κριτήρια σχεδιασμού μελέτης ώστε να μην κάνει του κεφαλιού του. Δεν ορίζεται η υφιστάμενη κατάσταση δηλαδή η κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκονται τα υλικά της αρματωσιάς. Δεν ορίζονται τα ελάχιστα όρια ποιότητας των υλικών.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και όμως σύλλογοι και μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις στο εξωτερικό έχουν καταφέρει να διασώσουν και να αναδείξουν ιστορικά πλοία. Για παράδειγμα σύλλογοι βετεράνων αγόρασαν από το ναυτικό το Α/Γ Σύρος και όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στο σχετικό θέμα το ταξίδεψαν μέχρι τις ΗΠΑ με τη δικίασ του πρόωση (!!!) και το συντήρησαν, το ίδιο έγινε με το Α/Τ Αετός που τιο συντήρησαν και είναι πια μουσείο (δέιτε στη σελίδα τους την ιστορία http://www.ussslater.org/history.html και δείτε τι κατάφεραν http://www.ussslater.org/hardhat/hardhat.html μερικά γεροντάκια). Στο θέμα για τα Λίμπερτυ μπορέιτε να δειτε ένα βίντεο που δείχνει πως ένας σύλλογος συντηρεί ένα λίμπερτυ και κάνει ταξίδια για να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι την αμερικάνικη ναυτική παράδοση(!!!).
Όσο και να φαίνονται αμερικανιές τα "ελάτε να κάνετε πικνικ και να κοιμηθείτε στις κουκέτες που κοιμόμασταν στον πόλεμο", τα μπλουζάκια, τα αναμνηστικά έτσι συγκεντρώνουν χρήματα για συντηρούν τα πλοία όμως και τα έχουν σε καλή κατάσταση.
Εμέις γιατί δεν μπορούμε; Και στρο επειχείρημα ότι οι αμερικάνοι βρίσκουν χορηγούς, θα απαντήσω γιατί να μην είναι χορηγοί το ΥΕΝ, η Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιιστών (η ένωση των εφοπλιστών του μεγαλύτερου εμπορικού στόλου στον κόσμο, που έγινε μεγάλος με πληρώματα που εκπαιδεύτικαν και σε αυτό το πλοίο) το ΠΝ και το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού;

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με όσα λες Παναγιώτη, έχει δίκιο και δεν με ενοχλούν εμένα οι αμερικανιές όταν είναι για το καλό του πλοίου. Διστυχώς όμως στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε με πνεύμα συνεργασίας ούτε και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι και ο δημόσιος μέσα. Λεφτά θα βρεθούν η δουλειά θα γίνει? Θα είμαστε πάντα στην κόντρα όχι αυτό αφορά το ΥΕΝ, δεν είναι του ΥΕΝ αλλά του ΥΠ και για να ξεκολλήσει θα περνάνε τα χρόνια.... Εδώ χρειάζεται μεράκι και Ελληνικό φιλότιμο και σοβαρότητα.. τετοιο έχουμε?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα ποιος θα έχει το πάνω χέρι (και τη διαχείριση των πιστώσεων) και ποιός θα έχει την ευθύνη. έτσι το ΥΕΝ δεν επιδοτεί πια το Ναυτικό Μουσείο και έχει δικό του στην ακτή Ξαβέρη που δεν είναι ανοιχτό για το κοινό (τολάχιστον δεν έχει ώρες επίσκεψης στη σελίδα του http://museum.yen.gr. Μες και θα έβλαπτε μια κοινή προσπάθεια ανάδειξης της ναυτικής παράδοσης. Κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζομαι γίνεται και με τον Ευγενίδη.

----------


## Hellenarc

Πιστεύω φίλε GiorgosS ότι θα πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσεις την πρόταση  δεν αναφέρετε μόνο στους χορούς και τα τραγούδια και ούτε μόνο για το μετά. Οι χοροί και τα τραγούδια είναι ένας τρόπος για να γεμίσει το ταμείο «αυτοδιαχείριση» κάτω από αυστηρά ελεγχόμενο προγραμματισμό. Η παραδοσιακή μας μουσική, ακόμα και η σημερινή είναι γεμάτη με ναυτικές ορολογίες, ναυτικά θέματα ακόμα και ναυτική μετεωρολογία.
Αν το πλοίο επισκευαστή και δεν υπάρχει φορέας να το λειτουργήσει θα πάει πάλι στην μαρίνα. Ίσως αυτή τη φορά κάποιος θα αλλάζει την ξεφτισμένη σημαία  κάθε πέντε χρόνια .
Δυστυχώς όμως εδώ είναι Ελλάδα και όταν δεν έχουμε προτάσεις καλύτερες τότε ότι υπάρχει είναι απλά λάθος

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα δεν γίνεται τίποτα και πρέπει να γίνει κάτι. Και να γίνει θέλει σοβαρή μελέτη και μεράκι. Δεν κατηγορώ το ΠΝ στο κάτω κάτω αποστολή του ΠΝ είναι η άμυνα των θαλασσών της χώρας και όχι η αποκατάσταση ιστορικών πλοίων όπου μπορέι να βοηθήσει επικουρικά.
Από τα κάιμενα των διαγωνισμών όταν γράφεται ότι γίνεται δημοπρασία με κατασκευαστικά σχέδια (sail plan) αμφισβητούμενης ακρίβειας. Τη στιγμή που αν δεν κάνω λάθος (ας με διορθώσει κάποιος ναυπηγός) η ιστιοφορία πάιζει μεγάλο ρόλο στην ευστάθεια του σκάφους μιθα και εκέι ασκούνται οι δυνάμεις από τον άνεμο και λογικά θα πρέπει νηα αντισταθμίζονται από τον ερματισμό και την αντίσταση της θάλασσας στο σκάφος οπότε σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν τα ακριβήσχέδια στους νηογνώμονες που καταχωρήθηκε το σκάφος που λογικά θα κρατάνε αρχείο, δηλαδή κάποιος θα πρέπει να πάει στην Αγγλία και να βρει τα αρχικά σχέδια ή αυτά των μετασκευών.
Παιστεύω ότι η εθελοντική εργασία ή εργασία σταπλάισια εκπάιδευσης μορεί να αποδ΄ωσει και να μειωθεί το απιτούμενο ποσό και όπως είπα παραπάνω αυτό το μοντέλο έχει δουλέψει στο εξωτερικό.
Και εκτός από τους φορείς που αναφέρονται παραπάνω γιατί να μην ενεργοποιηθεί και η ΠΕΠΕΝ, η ΠΕΜΕΝ, οι σύλογοι αποφόιτων ΑΕΝ, ο Στέφενσον και οι αντυίστοιχες ενώσεις συνταξιούχων για προσφορά της εμπειρείας τους, άραγε είναι πιο ικανοί οι αμερικάνοι συνταξιούχοι που αναπαλαιώνουν αντιτορπιλικά και αρματαγωγά;
Η ακόμα και το ΤΕΕ και τα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ ναυηγηκής για προσφορά μελετών μέσω Διπλωματικών Εργασιών ή Έρευνας (που επιδοτούνται και από την ΕΕ τέτοια προγράμματα ενώ δεν μπορεί να ΄δωσει επιδότηση η ΕΕ στο ΠΝ για ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## nautikos

Τελικα εχουμε μια μικρη προοδο στις εργασιες. Το πλοιο βρισκεται στο νερο με τη γαστρα πλεον βαμμενη ασπρη. Ας ελπισουμε και σε περαιτερω ενεργειες. Μας διαβασανε και ντραπηκαν??:mrgreen:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¶ραγε σώθηκε η επικάλυψη από τσιμέντο;



> _Κέλυφος-Έξαλα:_ Έχουν λεπτή επικάλυψη με τσιμέντο, το οποίο στη συνέχεια τρίφτηκε με ελαφρόπετρα για να δώσει λείο φινίρισμα. Ύφαλα: επικάλυψη με δύο στρώματα αντιδιαβρωτικού υλικού και ένα στρώμα μουράβια. 
> _Χρώματα:_ Μπλε τα υφαλα, λευκά τα έξαλα, οι υπερκατασκευές, το ακρόπρωρο, το άφλαστο πρώρας. Χρυσαφί το ακρόπρωρο, το άφλαστο πρώρας.

----------


## Velista

Αγαπητοί φίλοι του φόρουμ, αλλά – βασικά- της θάλασσας.

Θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μου να πω δυό κουβέντες κι εγώ για διάφορους λόγους: Ο ένας, είναι να συμβάλλω στην ενημέρωση των εδώ αναγνωστών, που προσπαθούν ν’ αγγίξουν αυτό το θλιβερό θέμα σπρωγμένοι από την αγάπη για το αντικείμενο κι όχι νομίζω με κατινίστικη διάθεση. Ο δεύτερος, για να συμβάλλω λίγο στην αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας. Θα σας φανώ λίγο δογματικός και ενδεχομένως να σας αφήσω κάποιες απορίες. 
Με λόγο γνώσης όμως, σας λέω ότι τα παρακάτω δεν είναι φήμες/άκουσα/μου είπανε/νόμισα/έτσι κατάλαβα. 
Το ΕΕ όταν ήρθε στα χέρια του ΥΕΝ της εποχής, υπέστη μιά σειρά μετατροπών για να εξυπηρετήσει τις ανάγκες εκπαίδευσης. Οι καμπίνες άλλαξαν σε &#171;υπόφραγμα&#187; και κατασκευάστηκε μιά γέφυρα πρύμα από όπου γινόταν και το κουμάντο του. Χάλασε βέβαια η μορφή του. Μετά από χρόνια φτάσαμε στο &#171;σχεδόν&#187; σήμερα που το ΥΕΝ, μη μπορώντας να το συντηρήσει, το έδωσε στο ΥΠΠΟ, το οποίο έβγαλε και φιρμάνι να μην γίνει καμμία επισκευή σ’ αυτό, αφήνοντάς το να σαπίζει στον Φλοίσβο.
Ο Ναύαρχος Αντωνιάδης ναυτάκι καλό ο ίδιος, θεώρησε πως το να έχουν πραγματικά &#171;άναυτα&#187; κράτη ιστιοφόρα εκπαιδευτικά και το Ελληνικό, όχι, ενώ σαπίζει ένα τέτοιο διαμάντι, είναι –το λιγότερο-αδικία. Ζήτησε λοιπόν να το πάρει το ΠΝ κι όταν αυτό έγινε, έφτιαξε ένα μικρό πλήρωμα, με κυβερνήτη ένα πραγματικό &#171;ψώνιο&#187; που απέκτησε σκοπό ζωής: να ταξιδεψει το ΕΕ με πανιά, έστω κι αν πρόκειται να πάει μέχρι τις Φλέβες.
Κι εδώ αρχίζει το δράμα. Μιλάνε πολλοί, τάχαμου με καϋμό για το καράβι, αλλά μόνο όποιος το είδε την ημέρα που πήγε στον ναύσταθμο, μπορεί να καταλάβει τη καταστροφή που είχε ΗΔΗ γίνει. ΄Οπως ξέρετε πολύ καλά, το καράβι που έχει αφεθεί στη μοίρα του, θα σκουριάσει, θα σαπίσει, μπορεί και να βουλιάξει εκεί που κάθεται. Σε καμμία περίπτωση όμως, ένα καράβι εγκαταλελειμένο δεν είναι βανδαλισμένο, όπως το ΕΕ. Γιατί, μπορεί οι σκουριασμένες λαμαρίνες του, τα σάπια ξύλα του, τα κομμένα σκοινιά του να οφείλονται στην εγκατάλειψη, σ’ αυτήν μπορεί να οφείλεται και η ύπαρξη αρουραίων και σκορπιών (!!) αλλά  δεν δικαιολογείται το σπασμένο κρεββάτι, η σκισμένη καρέκλα, το ξηλωμένο ταβάνι, οι βγαλμένες από τους μεντεσέδες πόρτες. 
Δεν δικαιολογείται το &#171;υπόφραγμα&#187; να είναι χώρος δημόσιου αφοδευτηρίου και το πλήρωμα, το πρώτο πράγμα που αναγκάστηκε να κάνει ήταν να καθαρίσει το καράβι από τον αμίαντο, τα τενεκεδάκια κοκακόλας και τα ανθρώπινα περιττώματα. Ποιοί πήγαιναν κι έχεζαν εκεί όσο το καράβι ήταν στον Φλοίσβο;
Κανείς δεν αχολήθηκε με το που είχαν πάει ΤΟΝΝΟΙ από μολυβένιες χελώνες που αποτελούσαν τη σαβούρα του καραβιού και που είχαν αντικατασταθεί από αντίστοιχους τόννους τσιμέντου, που θα μπορούσε να χτίσει πολυκατοικία.
Κι άρχισε το ξήλωμα. ΄Οτι έβγαινε για την αποθήκη καταγράφηκε, ακόμα κι αυτά που με τη πρώτη ματιά ήταν για τα σκουπίδια. Πυξίδες, συσκευές συνενόησης κλπ που ήταν άχρηστα και κατεστραμμένα τα περισσότερα, παραδόθηκαν με πρωτόκολλλα στους ηλεκτρονικούς του ναυστάθμου. ΄Εγινε προσπάθεια να σωθούν τα (ελάχιστα) μαόνια του 1929 (σκρίνιο, 2 καρέκλες 1 τραπέζι, η υπέροχη σκάλα που οδηγούσε στο κάτω κατάστρωμα κλπ) μιά και τα υπόλοιπα έπιπλα ήταν κατασκευής επαρχιακού μαραγκού. Ο Ναύαρχος κι οι επιτελείς του κατηγορήθηκαν από εφημερίδα (και γνωστόν ραδιοτηλεοπτικό αστέρα που ασχολείται με τα αμυντικά) ότι δεν ασχολείται με την ουσία. ΄Εγινε διαγωνισμός και επελέγη ναυπηγικό γραφείο του Πειραιά, να αναλάβει την αναπαλαίωση, έχοντας προηγούμενη εμπειρία από ανακατασκευή ιδίας ηλικίας γιωτ. (Σημείωση: Η σύμβαση φυσικά κόπηκε και η εταιρεία δεν έχει πάρει ακόμη τα λεφτά της για τα δεδουλευμένα).
΄Εγινε προσπάθεια να βρεθούν χρήματα. Γράφτηκαν πάνω από 500 επιστολές προς όποιον θεωρήθηκε ότι ήταν διατεθειμένος να δώσει τον οβολό του κι έγινε και παρουσίαση σε ορισμένους, οι οποίοι αφού έφαγαν τα πατατάκια, άρχισαν να σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα την επόμενη.
Γνωστός εφοπλιστής και φίλος των πανιών, &#171;απαίτησε&#187; από τον ναύαρχο να μπουν οι ορίτζιναλ μακαράδες. Με μ.ο. 200 € ο ένας και γύρω στα 500 κομμάτια, το κόστος ήταν υψηλό κι όταν ο ναύαρχος του ζήτησε βοήθεια, του απήντησε ότι έχει προς το παρόν την ηθική συμπαράστασή του, για να δώσει μετά από 6 μήνες 10.000 €.
΄Αλλος γνωστός εφοπλιστής, σε ραντεβού για τον ΕΕ, ζήτησε (!!) από τον ναύαρχο οικονομική βοήθεια για κάποιες δουλειές στε ναυτικό όμιλο.
΄Οταν έγινε γνωστό το τι προσπαθούσε να κάνει το ΠΝ, παρέλασε από το καράβι ένας συρφετός από κόσμο, που &#171;ήθελε να βοηθήσει&#187;  με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι το ΠΝ θα έπρεπε να αγοράσει βίδες/πανιά/σκοινιά/ξύλα/μηχανήματα/λαμαρίνες  από αυτόν.
GiorgosS: Την εποχή εκείνη είχαν σπεύσει αρκετοί οι οποίοι και είχαν καταθέσει τον όβολο τους, κάποιοι εκ των οποίων είχαν χορηγήσει τεραστια ποσά άνω των 500.000 ευρώ. 
Τα χρήματα που μαζεύτηκαν και που –δυστυχώς - δεν έφταναν ούτε γιά &#171;ζήτω&#187; ήταν ελάχιστα. Σε διάστημα δύο χρόνων, μαζεύτηκαν 200.000 €. 
Το μεγαλύτερο ποσό που δόθηκε ποτέ ήταν 150.000 € από γνωστή πλουσία κυρία, μετά –φυσικά- από την κυβερνητική αλλαγή του 2004.
Βρέθηκε η εταιρεία G.L. Watson, (κατασκευάστρια του σκάφους) που ζήτησε 40.000 Λίρες για να δώσει κάποια σχέδια. &#171;Προθυμοποιήθηκε&#187; να συνδράμει με κόστος 500 λίρες την ημέρα + όλα τα έξοδα για 2 άτομα. Χάρη σ΄ έναν ναύτη του ΕΕ (ναυπηγός) βρέθηκαν κάποια σχέδια στην Αγγλία (μεταξύ των οποίων και το sail plan). Τα (λίγα) χρήματα για την αγορά τους, πληρώθηκαν από τους 4 Αξιωματικούς του ΕΕ (!)  διότι οι άνθρωποι ήξεραν ότι δεν θα έπαιρναν την &#171;έγκριση&#187; παρά μετά από μήνες. 

*Hellenarc: Οι σουηδοί έδηξαν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να εργαστούν εθελοντικά προσέφεραν και μια ολοκαίνουρια μηχανή όμοια με την υπάρχουσα η οποία και δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα αν δεν αφαιρούσαν διάφορα εξαρτήματα*

Η καινούργια μηχανή δωρίστηκε από τον ΄Ελληνα αντιπρόσωπο της MTU ο οποίος περίμενε την απόφαση του ΠΝ για τον τύπο/ιπποδύναμη. Η παλιά, που δεν ήταν, παρά μιά απλή diesel, φυλάχτηκε στο ναύσταθμο.

*Hellenarc: Όταν αποφάσισαν πως πρέπει να ξαναρματωθεί το σκάφος, ενώ το διέλυαν με οξυγόνα και με βαριές, χωρίς να καταγράφουν το παραμικρό. κάποιοι το θαύμαζαν με blazer και με πίπα στο στόμα από το μόλο ή κρυμμένοι μέσα στο πλοίο για τι έβρεχε κλειδιά και μακαράδες και ότι εξάρτημα ήταν περιττό από τα κατάρτια. Είχαν οι μπογιατσίδες των φουγάρων του στόλου, τόση πύρα που έτσι απλά θα ξήλωναν όλο τον εξαρτισμό και δια μαγιάς θα έμπαινε ξανά στην θέση του.*

Αγαπητέ Hellenarc, μάλλον δεν σας τα έχουν πει καλά τα πράγματα, γιατί είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν είσαστε  εκεί, ώστε να δείτε τη προσπάθεια που έγινε επί πολλές μέρες να βγουν τα άλμπουρα κι η αρματωσιά τους από εταιρεία και με (γνώστες) ανθρώπους της σκαρφαλωμένοι σαν μαίμούδες στις αντέννες κι όχι από τους &#171;μπογιατζήδες των φουγάρων&#187;. Μπλέιζερ δεν κυκλοφόρησε ποτέ στον ΕΕ. Εκείνο που κυκλοφόρησε ήταν φόρμα και γάντια ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ, χωρίς γαλλόνια και ιεραρχείες.


Τα άλμπουρα ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και αμμοβολήθηκαν, ενώ οι ξύλινες κεραίες ήταν όλες σάπιες. Πράγματι έγινε διαγωνισμός για τον εξαρτισμό. Προσφορές (ανεπίσημες) που πάρθηκαν από το εξωτερικό, έκαναν τους αρμόδιους να ανατριχιάσουν. Οι ΄Ελληνες ιστιορράπτες έκαναν εξαιρετική δουλειά, αλλά η ανατριχίλα παρέμενε μια και τα 1500 τετρ. μ. πανί (μαζί με τον κινητό εξαρτισμό) δεν γίνονται με πενταροδεκάρες.

*Hellenarc: Χωρίς να γνωρίζουν την ορολογία, την ονομασία των διαφόρων εξαρτημάτων για να μην πω και την ναυτική μας γλώσσα κατάφεραν και ανέλαβαν το έργο για να κάνουν τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη όχι πλοίο εκπαιδευτικό των ναυτικών δοκίμων αλλά για να φιλοξενούν VIPs.* 
Πως είστε τόσο σίγουρος ότι δεν την γνώριζαν; Δεν ξέρω αν την αποκλειστικότητα της συγκεκριμένης γνώσης την έχει κάποιος. Μη νομίζετε όμως ότι κι αυτοί που ασχολήθηκαν ήταν τόσο τσοπαναραίοι. Το ΕΕ είχε σαν βασική αποστολή την &#171;επίδειξη σημαίας&#187; ΚΑΙ εκπαιδευτικό των Δοκίμων, ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ για να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί από VIPs.

Το καράβι δεξαμενίστηκε
Κι άρχισαν οι δουλειές, με πρώτη φυσικά, την αντικατάσταση των ελασμάτων, που πάνω από 80&#37; ήταν σάπια. Κόπηκε κι η άθλια γέφυρα, προκειμένου το καράβι να αποκτήσει την αρχική του μορφή με την απίστευτα όμορφη πρύμνη.
Βγήκε το ακρόπρωρο, που παριστάνει έναν άγγελο. ΄Ηταν κομμένος σε 4 κομμάτια και σάπιος. Θα φτιαχνόταν στη συνέχεια καλούπι για να γίνει μεταλλικός για μεγαλύτερες αντοχές.

Τα πράγματα είχαν μιά δυναμική, οι ελπίδες ήταν πολλές, αλλά σύντομα άρχισαν να αλλάζουν, όταν άνθρωποι που μέχρι τότε ασχολούνταν με πραγματικό μεράκι αντικαταστάθηκαν. Χώρια απ’ αυτό, τα χρήματα ήταν ελάχιστα, και δεν διαφαινόταν ότι θα βρεθούν τελικά-
Με τη νέα διακυβέρνηση το 2004, άλλαξαν κι οι προτεραιότητες του ΠΝ και σε συνδυασμό – ενδεχομένως – με την απογοήτευση από την έλλειψη χρημάτων, τα πράγματα έμειναν πίσω. 
Το όνειρο μάλλον τελείωσε εδώ. Το ΠΝ δεν έχει λεφτά ούτε γι ανταλλακτικά για τις Φρεγάτες του (που λέει ο λόγος) θα διαθέσει λεφτά για χίμαιρες; 
Η απορία μου: Αν –οπως ακούγεται- η πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου σκοπεύει ( :Wink:  να το κάνει μουσείο, δεν θα χρειαστούν χρήματα; ΄Εστω κι αν δεν έχει μηχανή, πανιά ή βασικό εξοπλισμό, δεν πρέπει να αποκατασταθεί τουλάχιστον το accommodation, τα καταστρώματα κλπ για να γίνει ένας ευπρεπής χώρος επίσκεψης; Που θα βρεθούν αυτά;

Συγγνώμην που σας κούρασα.
1.jpg
2.jpg
3.jpg
4.jpg
5.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Αγαπητε _Velista_, το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι οχι μονο δεν μας κουρασες, αλλα αντιθετα ειναι πολυ σημαντικα αυτα που μας παραθετεις σχετικα με το *Ευγ Ευγενιδης*, που τον τελευταιο καιρο συζητηθηκε αρκετα στο φορουμ. Ειναι πιστευω οπως ακριβως τα λες, αν κρινω απο αυτα που περιγραφεις και φανταζομαι σωστα ποια η σχεση σου και η θεση στο πλοιο και το ολο εγχειρημα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σίγουρα ο φίλος Velista δεν μας κούρασε. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε τις προσπάθειες για να σωθεί το πλοίο.
Και για τα χρήματα διαβάστε παρακάτω τι λέει η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή στη Γαλάζια Bίβλο για την ολοκληρωμένη ναυτιλιακή πολτική:
"Η ολοκληρωμένη θαλάσσια πολιτική πρέπει να επιδιώκει την αύξηση της προβολής της θαλάσσιας Ευρώπης και τη βελτίωση της εικόνας των θαλάσσιων δραστηριοτήτων και των ναυτικών επαγγελμάτων.

Πρέπει επίσης να προωθεί τη θαλάσσια κληρονομιά της Ευρώπης, υποστηρίζοντας τις θαλάσσιες κοινότητες, περιλαμβανομένων και των πόλεων-λιμανιών και των παραδοσιακών αλιευτικών κοινοτήτων, των παραδοσιακών εργαλείων και δεξιοτήτων τους και να προωθεί την ανάπτυξη πιο στενών μεταξύ τους σχέσεων και να αυξάνει τη γνώση και την προβολή τους. 
*Η Επιτροπή:*• 
*Θα επεξεργαστεί έναν Ευρωπαϊκό Άτλαντα των θαλασσών που θα αποτελεί εκπαιδευτικό εργαλείο και μέσο ανάδειξης της κοινής θαλάσσιας κληρονομιάς μας&#183;*• 
*Θα προτείνει τον ετήσιο εορτασμό της Ευρωπαϊκής Θαλάσσιας Ημέρας από το 2008, με στόχο την αύξηση της προβολής των θαλάσσιων ζητημάτων και την προώθηση δεσμών μεταξύ οργανώσεων διαφύλαξης της θαλάσσιας κληρονομιάς, μουσείων και ενυδρείων."* 
Είμαι απαισιόδοξος όταν φοβάμαι ότι όσο εμέις μεμψιμοιρούμε για την έλλειψη κονδυλίων για την προβολή της ναυτικής κληρονομιάς και παράδοσης θα εξασφαλίζει για τον ίδιο σκοπό κονδύλια το ...Λουξεμβούργο;

----------


## Leo

Με κάθε νέο δημοσίευση εδώ, απογοητεύομαι και περισσότερο.....  :Sad: . Πρόσφατα δίαβασα (νομίζω ό ναυτικός έγραψε ότι έχει βαφτεί το καράβι εξωτερικά).... Οι φωτό που έβαλε ο φίλος Velista πότε χρονολογούνται? Ενδεικτικές φωτογραφίες της σημερινής κατάστασης του πλοίου υπάρχουν? Μετά διαβάζω σε άλλα threads ότι έπρεπε να έχουμε Επτάνησος, Γεώργιος Εξπρές κλπ. Ένα ιστιοφόρο (πού έχουν και συντηρούν όλες οι ναυτομάνες χώρες) δεν είμσατε άξιοι να συντηρήσουμε, το έτος 2008 "ελπίζω" να δούμε ένα liberty και εύχομαι σε λίγα χρόνια μην πάθει κι αυτό ότι έπαθε ο Ευγενίδης από την δική μας αναλγησία και προχειρότητα.

----------


## Velista

*@Leo:* Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από την ημέρα που έφτασε το καράβι στον ναύσταθμο (Σεπτέμβριος 2002)

----------


## Leo

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## Velista

Αγαπητέ GiorgosS

Δεν ξέρω αν όσα έγραψα είναι γνωστά, σίγουρα όμως δεν τα αντέγραψα ούτε από το ΄Εθνος ούτε από πουθενά. Πρόκειται για προσωπικά βιώματα.
Η πληροφόρησή μου σταματάει την άνοιξη του 2004. Είναι βέβαιον ότι από τότε ως σήμερα πρέπει νάχουν γίνει πολλά (ή λίγα), που σίγουρα δεν τα ξέρω.

----------


## Hellenarc

*Καλησπέρα στον φίλο Velista*


Κατ’ αρχάς θα ήθελα όπως είναι το όνομα μου γνωστό να γνωρίζω και το δικό σου και την πραγματική ιδιότητα σου στο σκάφος.
Πως είναι δυνατόν να έχεις Φώτο από τον Ναύσταθμο όταν απαγορεύεται η φωτογράφηση.
Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα τα οποία δεν τα γνωρίζεις καθόλου καλά ή για κάποιο λόγο τα παραποιείς. 
μπορεί βέβαια πολλά να στα έχουν μεταφέρει λάθος ή σε άφησαν να ξέρεις τα μισά.
Για τα παρακάτω θα αναφερθώ ατού το έθεσες αναλυτικά και με μαρτυρίες αν θες 
Πότε και από ποίον έγινε η μετασκευή και κατασκευάστηκε μιά γέφυρα πρύμα από όπου γινόταν και το κουμάντο του.
Έχεις κανένα στοιχείο για το φιρμάνι του ΥΠΟ? Σκέψεις έκαναν τα αφεντικά του μουσείου. 
Έπρεπε δηλαδή να πεταχτούν τόσα εκατομμύρια για να πάει το σκάφος μέχρι τις φλέβες με Furling Topsails. (roller riffing στις αντένες ). 
Σχετικά με τους βανδαλισμούς Οι Φώτο που έχω παραθέσει http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=10633&page=5 είναι λίγο πριν το πλοίο μεταφερθεί στον Ναύσταθμο. Το πλοίο είχε Αλβανό φύλακα το χρονικό διάστημα που ήταν στα χέρια του μουσείου και ο οποίος είχε καταγωγή οπό ότι υποστήριζε από τον Κουντουριώτη…
Τώρα ποιος έκανε όλες αυτές τις καταστροφές και πολλές άλλες ας το ψάξουν οι ειδικοί 
Τους εφοπλιστές μπορείς να μας τους αναφέρεις?. Και αυτά που λέχτηκαν μεταξύ των εφοπλιστών και του ναύαρχου τα άκουσες εσύ ο ίδιος. 
Τα σχέδια ιστιοφορίας και γενικής διάταξης είσαι σίγουρος πως έπρεπε κάποιοι να πάνε στην Αγγλία 
Δεν έχεις καταλάβει καθόλου καλά το τι λέω για την μηχανή.
Τα *blazer*δεν κυκλοφορούσαν?
Δεν έπεφταν τα εξαρτήματα που έκοβαν με το οξυγόνο από τα κατάρτια πριν ολοκληρωθεί ο διαγωνισμός 
Ο τρόπος που κατεβαίνουν τα Αλπουρέτα(στις Φώτο) είναι ανορθόδοξος και δείχνουν την ασχετοσύνη των ιδικών. Άσε το κόστος των γερανών.
Για την μετά επισκευή χρήση του ΕΕ ίσως θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις να μάθεις (VIP) 
200 € ? Το κόστος των μασκαράδων σε πληροφορώ ότι τιμή κατάλογου είναι για τους μεγαλύτερους, των μανταριών του πικιού 92 €. και γιατί να αγοραστούν από τον έμπορα και όχι από τον κατασκευαστή και γιατί να μην κατασκευαστούν στην Ελλάδα.
Αυτά Τα λίγα αν θες περισσότερα έχω αρκετά ακόμα. 
Με σεβασμό για την αγάπη που δείχνεις για το ΕΕ
Hellenarc

Hellenarc

----------


## Hellenarc

> Αγαπητέ Hellenarc, 
> 
> Δεν υποτιμώ τις προτάσεις Βλαβιανού, ούτε κάνω τον έξυπνο. 
> Απλά αναρωτιέμαι πως μπορεί να προωθήσει κανείς ένα τόσο μεγαλεπίβολο πλάνο, όταν - όπως όλοι μας βλέπουμε διαρκώς - δεν μπορούν οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες το σκάφος να κινητοποιήσουν τις δυνάμεις που απαιτούνται ώστε να μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε ακόμη και τέτοιου είδους αισιόδοξες προτάσεις. 
> Δεν είμαι μοιρολάτρης. Αντίθετα, διαισθάνομαι ότι έχουμε μπλέξει άσχημα και περισσότερο άσχημα έχει μπλέξει ο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης. 
> Τουλάχιστον αφού δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτε άλλο, ας του αφαιρέσουν το όνομα γιατί ξεφτιλίζουν και ένα μεγάλο εθνικό ευεργέτη.


*Φίλε GiorgioS*

Πραγματικά τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα, όχι όμως ακατόρθωτα 
Αν οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες είχαν λίγο σεβασμό και εκτίμηση για το αντικείμενο το οποίο πληρώνονται.
Ας γίνει ένας διαγωνισμός για να βρεθούν οι καλύτερες προτάσεις και ας επανδρωθεί η καλύτερη πρόταση με στελέχη ικανά. με εμπειρία  και με  αυστηρά κριτήρια. Τότε θα γίνουν πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## Velista

Αγαπητοί, καλημέρα

Είμαι μέλος σε διάφορα forums. Στων περισσοτέρων τις συζητήσεις δεν συμμετέχω, κυρίως γιατί δεν μ’ αρέσει το «ύφος» αρκετών όσων γράφουν εκεί. 
΄Οταν μπήκα στο παρόν (κατά λάθος, ψάχνοντας κι εγώ δεν θυμάμαι, τι) διάβασα αρκετά, για διάφορα θέματα, άλλα λιγότερο, άλλα περισσότερο ενδιαφέροντα, αποφάσισα όμως να γίνω μέλος γιατί διέκρινα ότι το επίπεδο συζητήσεων είναι ψηλό, η γνώση για το αντικείμενο σε πολλές περιπτώσεις βαθιά και η αγάπη γι’ αυτό δεδομένη. 
Φυσικά, το θέμα «Ε.Ευγενίδης» ήταν από τα πρώτα που μου τράβηξε τη προσοχή και έχοντας κάποιες εμπειρίες/γνώσεις, σκέφτηκα πως δεν θάταν άσχημα να προσφέρω κι εγώ από αυτά τα λίγα που είχα, απευθυνόμενος σε ανθρώπους που πραγματικά πονάνε για τη κατάσταση του καραβιού και για το αβέβαιο (ή μήπως είναι βέβαιο) μέλλον του.

Γράφοντας το πρώτο μου σχόλιο για το καράβι, σημείωσα ότι ίσως φανώ λίγο δογματικός, ίσως αφήσω κι ορισμένες απορίες, αλλά όσα λέω, δεν μου τάπε κάποιος, ούτε τα διάβασα κάπου, ούτε-το χειρότερο-τάβγαλα απ’ το μυαλό μου. Αυτό, με άλλα λόγια, σήμαινε πως με λίγη καλή πίστη θα μπορούσε να τα δεχτεί κάποιος αναγνώστης και σαν αληθινά, από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που δεν γραφόταν κάτι τραβηγμένο/προσβλητικό/χυδαίο. Σημαίνει επίσης, ότι «μέχρι εκεί» μπορούσα να επεκταθώ, μέχρι εκεί επεκτάθηκα. Αποδεικνύεται ότι λίγη σημασία έχει αυτό.
Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν από τα μέλη του φόρουμ, αλλά από τη στιγμή που –όπως είπα πιό πάνω- η συζήτηση κρατιέται ψηλά, πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει και τόση σημασία. 
Διακρίνω με κάποια στενοχώρια στη τελευταία κατάθεση του Hellenarcόμως μία επιθετικότητα, την οποία δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.
Θα μπορούσα να απαντήσω ότι:
-Και το φιρμάνι του ΥΠΠΟ έχω
-Και για τις συζητήσεις με τους εφοπλιστές έχω άποψη
-΄Οτι κανείς δεν μίλησε για Furling (αν και υπήρξαν τέτοιες προτάσεις, που όμως απορρίφθηκαν)
- ΄Οτι την ύπαρξη και καταγωγή του Αλβανού φύλακα την αγνοώ
- ΄Οτι το κόστος των μακαράδων μπορεί πράγματι να είναι 95 κι όχι 200 €, αν αυτό σώζει τη κατάσταση
Οι απαντήσεις μου λίγη αξία έχουν.
Σας ευχαριστώ που με ανεχθήκατε.
Συνεχίστε τη καλή δουλειά που κάνετε.
Θα σας διαβάζω να με ταξιδεύετε.
Φιλικά

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όλες οι απόψεις είναι σεβαστές δεν χρειάζεται να "λογομαχούμε" μεταξύ μας. Και ο φίλος Velista που προφανώς έχει σχέση με το ΠΝ, και ο φίλος Hellenarc που είχε καταθέσει πρόταση για την αποκατάσταση του ΕΕ, σίγουρα αγαπούν το πλοίο και θέλουν να το δουν να ταξιδεύει ξανά στις θάλασσες και να φέρνει νέους ανθρώπους κοντά στη ναυτική παράδοση και γενικότερα στη θάλασσα.
Λάθη σίγουρα έγιναν πολλά από πολλούς και περίσσια αδιαφορία από περισσότερους φορείς για να φτάσει το βαπόρι σε αυτή την κατάσταση.
Αν οι άνθρωποι με μεράκι αναλώνονται σε αντιπαραθέσεις δεν βοηθά στο στόχο που ανέφερα παραπάνω.
Θα ήθελα όλοι όσοι θέλουν να ξαναδούν τον ΕΕ με τα πανιά του ανοιχτά να ταξιδεύει στο αιγαίο με πλήρωμα νέους ανθρώπους να μας βοηθήσουν με τις γνώσεις τους και την εμπειρία τους να βρούμε τι θα μπορούσε και τι μπορεί να γίνει για να το πετύχουμε. Αυτός στο κάτω κάτω είναι ο στόχος μιας δημόσιας συζήτησης να γίνεται σύνθεση απόψεων.
Που ξέρετε μπορεί να διαβάσει κάποιος αρμόδιος το φόρουμ και να αξιοποιήσει κάποια ιδέα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και δεν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο ας μου επιτραπέι να κάνω κάποιες προτάσεις.

Όπως έχω πει και αλλού προσωπικά προτιμώ τα πλοία να παραμένουν πλοία και να συνεχίζουν να επιτελούν τον προορισμό τους. Έτσι και για τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη πρώτη προτεραιότητα θα έβαζα αυτό πράγμα που δεν συμβάινει σήμερα σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στους νόμους του Έλληνικού Κράτους όως είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα:



> (...) ας αναφέρουμε ακροθιγώς περί σκαφών, πλοίων και ναυπηγημάτων σύμφωνα με το Εθνικό Ναυτικό Δίκαιο και συγκεκριμένα τους κώδικες ιδιωτικού και δημοσίου ναυτικού δικαίου.
> 
> Ο ΚΙΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 1) : "*Πλοίον* είναι παν σκάφος χωρητικότητος καθαράς τουλάχιστον δέκα κόρων, *προωρισμένον όπως κινήται αυτοδυνάμως εν θαλάσσει"*(...)
> 
> Ο ΚΔΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 3) : "*Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος, προορισμένον όπως μετακινείται επί του ύδατος* προς μεταφοράν προσώπων ή πραγμάτων, ρυμούλκησιν, επιθαλάσσιον αρωγή, αλιείαν, αναψυχήν, επιστημονικάς ερεύνας ή άλλον σκοπόν".


Σήμερα ο ΕΕ (αν είναι σωστά όσα αναφέρθηκαν που δεν έχω λόγω να τα αμφισβητήσω) θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί με τον αγγλικό όρο hulk που μεταφράζεται ελεύθερα σαν "κουφάρι".

Οπότε σίθγουρα θα πρέπει να αποκτήσει τα πακνιά του και τη μηχανή του και να ταξιδεύει. Και όπως είπα παραπάνω να φέρνει τους νέους ανθρώπους κοντά στη ναυτική μας παράδοση. Ιδέες και τρόποι πολλοί. Μια ιδέα είναι η πρόταση Βλαβιανού. Μια άλλη είναι να γίνονται ταξίδια με μαθητές της Σχολής Ναυτικών Δοκίμων, Φοιτητές ΑΕΝ και μαθητές λυκέιων στο πλήρωμα. Και όταν ξεχειμωνιάζει να μπορέι να λειτουργέι σαν χώρος άνάδειξης της ναυτικής παράδοσης. Φανταστείτε (το έχω γράψει κι αλλού αυτό) να μπορέι κάποιος να πάρει ένα παιδί και να το πάει στο Φάληρο και στην τριήρη να του δειξει την ναυτική ιστορία της αρχασίας Ελλάδας, στο Κηρύνεια (αν ελιμενιστέι κι αυτό εκέι) πως μετέφεραν τα αγαθά στην αρχαία Ελλάδα, Αβερωφ να του δείξει για τους ναυτικούς αγώνες των Ελλήνων, να του δειξει την Ευαγγελίστρια και να καταλάβει πως μεταφέρονταν τα αγαθά στα νησιά και να δει τις ομοιότητες και τις διαφορές με το Κηρύνεια, στον Θαλή τον Μιλήσιο να του δείξει πως έβαζαν τηλεφωνικά καλώδια, στο Βέλος να του μιλήσει για τη Δημοκρτατία, στο Λίμπερτυ πως έγινε η Ελληνική Εμπορική ναυτιλία πρώτη στον κόσμο και στον ΕΕ για την παράδοση της ναυτιλίας με ιστία. Μη μου πειτε πως δεν θα ενδιαφερόταν το παιδία υτό να πάει παρακάτω στο Δέλτα Φαλήρου στο ναυταθλητικό κέντρο (αλήθεια αξιοποιήται αυτό; ) να αχοληθεί με κάποιο άθλημα της θάλασσας;

Και σίγουρα θα ήθελα να κυματίζει η σημαία της Ελλάδας σε αγώνες μεγάλων ιστιοφόρων (tall ships).

Αν κατάλαβα το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η εξέυρεση χρημάτων. Μια ιδέα γατί να μην πάει κάποιος στο Discovery, το nAtional Geographic ή΄άλλο κανάλι και να προτείνει ένα ντοκυμανταιρ για ανακατασκευή παλιού ιστιοφόρου (και τα δύο κανάλια που ανέφεραν έχουν ενδιαφέρον για τέτοια θέματα http://www.discoverychannel.co.uk/sh...ts/index.shtml
) ώστε να υπάρχουν έσοδα από δικαιώματα. Και σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να γίνει άκληση στον εθελοντισμό στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνς είδαμε τι μπορούν να προσφέρουν εθελοντές.
Όπως και να βοηθήσουν σε θέματα μελετών ΑΕΙ κασι ΑΤΕΙ ναυπηγηκής ή άλλων συναφών ειδηκοτήτων.

Δείτε και βίντεο από ντοκυμανταίρ του National Gegraphic http://in.truveo.com/Tall-Ships/id/3744785412 όπου πιτσιρικάδες στην αυστραλία εκπαιδέυονται σε ένα ιστιοφόρο *εμέις γιατί δεν μπορούμε άραγε να προσφέρουμε στους νέους της Ελλάδας κάτι τέτοιο; Να το πω κι αλλιώς είναι πιο μάγκες οι Αυστραλοί;*

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Παναγιώτη , το ενδιαφέρον γεννιέται μόνο από το τι κονόμα φαίνεται  να υπάρχει. Όσο βλέπουν αυτοί που θα έπρεπε να ασχοληθούν, ότι δεν υπάρχει προσωπικό κέρδος, δεν ασχολείται κανείς, εκτός από μερικούς ρομαντικούς , που δυστυχώς δεν έχουν την δύναμη να κάνουν κάτι .Αν κάποιος μυριζόταν κονόμα θα έκανε και απεργία πείνας στο Σύνταγμα... θα έβγαινε γυμνός στους δρόμους για να πείσει πόσο αναγκαία είναι η ύπαρξη αυτού του σκάφους .

----------


## Hellenarc

Ας συγκεντρώσουμε δυνάμεις και να κάνουμε και απεργία πεινάς 
Πρέπει να οργανωθεί  μια ομάδα υποστήριξης μίας οποίας ηδύποτε πρότασης.
Υπάρχουν τα μέσα, και τα κανάλια όταν έχουν αντικείμενο θα ενεργοποιηθούν και με τη σειρά οι διάφοροι καρεκλοκένταυροι που θα δουν μέσα από αυτό την δικιά τους προσωπική προβολή.
Εγώ προσωπικά προτείνω μια συνάντηση ενδιαφερόμενων και οπό εκεί και πέρα τα πράγματα θα μπουν σε μια σειρά.

----------


## Hellenarc

Αναρωτιέμαι αν οι διάφοροι φορείς, οργανισμοί, μούσια, σύλλογοι έκαναν κάτι σχετικά με αυτά που αναφέρονται στο http://ec.europa.eu/maritimeaffairs/pdf/greenpaper_brochure_el.pdf από την σελίδα 50. Δυστυχώς εγώ το διάβασα πριν λίγο.

----------


## jerry_p

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν οι διάφοροι φορείς, οργανισμοί, μούσια, σύλλογοι έκαναν κάτι σχετικά με αυτά που αναφέρονται στο http://ec.europa.eu/maritimeaffairs/pdf/greenpaper_brochure_el.pdf από την σελίδα 50. Δυστυχώς εγώ το διάβασα πριν λίγο.


Συνέχεια στο ...

http://www.european-maritime-heritage.org/

http://www.european-maritime-heritag...%20charter.htm

----------


## Asterias

Μια ακόμα πρόταση για το χρηματικό πιθανόν να είναι και το Πρόγραμμα youth in action της Ε.Ε. τμήμα του οποίου έρχεται στην Ελλάδα μέσω της Γραμματείας Νέας Γενιάς και επιχορηγεί δραστηριότητες Νέων.

www.neagenia.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Συνέχεια στο ...
> 
> (...)
> 
> http://www.european-maritime-heritag...%20charter.htm


Στο κείμενο τη Χάρτας της Βαρκελώνης που παρέθεσε παραπάνω ο Jerry_p διάβασα σημαντικά θέματα που με απασχολούν στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο:
ΑΡΘΡΟ 3. Ο σκοπός για τη διατηρηση και αποκατάσταση  παραδοσιακών πλοίων σε λειτουργία είναι η προστασία τους είτε ως έργα τέχνης, σαν ιστορικές μαρτυρίες, ειτε για να διαιωνίσει τις παραδοσιακές δεξιότητες.
ΑΡΘΡΟ 4. Είναι βασικό για τη συνέχιση της επιβιωσης των παραδοσιακών πλοίων σε λειτουργία ότι πρέπει να συντηρούνται σε μόνιμη βάση. 
ΑΡΘΡΟ 5. Κάνοντας χρήση των παραδοσιακών πλοιων για κάποιο κοινωφελή σκοπό πάντα διευκολύνει τη διατήρηση τους. Τέτοια χρήση είναι επιθυμητή, αλλά δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει σημαντικά (στμ λόγω της χρήσης) η εξωτερική διαρρύθμιση του πλοίου. Τροποποιήσεις που απαιτούνται από την αλλαγή του τρόπου λειτουργίας θα πρέπει να παραμείνουν εντός αυτών των ορίων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε απάντηση σε άλλο θέμα του φίλου Hellenarc ανάμεσα σε άλαλ ενδιαφέροντα μπορούμε να δούμε τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη στην αρχική του μορφή. Είναι το δεύτερο σχέδιο όπως κοιτάμε από πάνω προς τα κάτω. Φαίνονται σε αυτό το σχέδιο με ταον καλύτερο τρόπο τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά του σκαριού αυτού και η ομορφιά του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/contests.asp, λίγο αργά για όποιον θέλει να δώσει προσφορά μια και η διακήρυξη έχει δημοσιευτεί 18-8-2008. Και ο διαγωνισμός είναι σε 12 μέρες από σήμερα. Το βάζω αυτούσιο αυτούσιο και καλό είναι να το σχολιάσουμε αν κάποιος έχει πάρει τα τεύχη του διαγωνισμού:
 *ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ*
*ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΕΦΟΔΙΑΣΜΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ*
 

1.   Ανακοινώνεται ότι την *22η Οκτωβρίου  2008 ημέρα Τετάρτη  και ώρα 09:00* θα διενεργηθεί  Ανοικτός Μειοδοτικός Διαγωνισμός με σφραγισμένες προσφορές, στα Γραφεία της Ανωτάτης Επιτροπής Προμηθειών, για την Ανάδειξη Εργολάβου  Εργασιών επανατοποθέτησης Ιστών Ι/Φ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας, προϋπολογιζόμενου συνολικού κόστους 230.000,00 Ευρώ συμπεριλαμβανομένων κρατήσεων χωρίς ΦΠΑ   και με κριτήριο κατακύρωσης την συμφερότερη προσφορά.
2.   Πληροφορίες στους ενδιαφερόμενους, θα δίδονται στα γραφεία της ΑΕΠ / ΚΕΦΝ Παπαρρηγοπούλου 2 (Γραφείο Αθηνών - Πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος), καθημερινά τις εργάσιμες ώρες (τηλ.: 210-3234 463) και από το Κέντρο Εφοδιασμού Ναυτικού (ΑΜΦΙΑΛΗ – τηλ: 210-5531 447), καθώς και στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ www.hellenicnavy.gr
3.   Η δαπάνη βαρύνει το Π.Ν. 


 *Υποναύαρχος (Ο) Μ.Ζαμπετούλας  Π.Ν.*
*Δ ι ο ι κ η τ ή ς ΚΕΦΝ*
*Και κατΆεντολή*
*Πλοίαρχος (Ο) Σ. Γονατάς Π.Ν.*
*Διευθυντής Προμηθειών ΚΕΦΝ*
*Για τον απουσιάζοντα Διευθυντή*
*Αντιπλοίαρχος (Ο) Δ. Παπαγρηγοράκης ΠΝ*

----------


## Hellenarc

> Το βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/contests.asp, λίγο αργά για όποιον θέλει να δώσει προσφορά μια και η διακήρυξη έχει δημοσιευτεί 18-8-2008. Και ο διαγωνισμός είναι σε 12 μέρες από σήμερα. Το βάζω αυτούσιο αυτούσιο και καλό είναι να το σχολιάσουμε αν κάποιος έχει πάρει τα τεύχη του διαγωνισμού:
> *ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ*
> *ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΕΦΟΔΙΑΣΜΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ* 
> 
> 
> 1. Ανακοινώνεται ότι την *22η Οκτωβρίου 2008 ημέρα Τετάρτη και ώρα 09:00* θα διενεργηθεί Ανοικτός Μειοδοτικός Διαγωνισμός με σφραγισμένες προσφορές, στα Γραφεία της Ανωτάτης Επιτροπής Προμηθειών, για την Ανάδειξη Εργολάβου Εργασιών επανατοποθέτησης Ιστών Ι/Φ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας, προϋπολογιζόμενου συνολικού κόστους 230.000,00 Ευρώ συμπεριλαμβανομένων κρατήσεων χωρίς ΦΠΑ και με κριτήριο κατακύρωσης την συμφερότερη προσφορά.
> 2. Πληροφορίες στους ενδιαφερόμενους, θα δίδονται στα γραφεία της ΑΕΠ / ΚΕΦΝ Παπαρρηγοπούλου 2 (Γραφείο Αθηνών - Πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος), καθημερινά τις εργάσιμες ώρες (τηλ.: 210-3234 463) και από το Κέντρο Εφοδιασμού Ναυτικού (ΑΜΦΙΑΛΗ – τηλ: 210-5531 447), καθώς και στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ www.hellenicnavy.gr
> 3. Η δαπάνη βαρύνει το Π.Ν. 
> 
> ...



Φίλε Παναγιώτη έκανες πάλι το θαύμα σου αν και το είδα σήμερα είμαι σίγουρος πως θα προλάβουμε όλοι εμείς οι καθυστερημένοι να λάβουμε  μέρος στον διαγωνισμό.
Αύριο θα ξέρουμε και το τι ζητάνε σε αυτήν την διακήρυξη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δυστυχώς δεν το είδα πιο πριν και παρόλο που πήρα τα τεύχη δημοπράτησης για να ενημερωθώ λόγω αυξημένων επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων δεν έχω προλάβει να τα διαβάσω ούτε "διαγώνια".
Από μία ματιά που έριξα θέλει το στήσιμο των άλμπουρων και την τοποθέτηση όλης της αρματωσιάς (σταθερής και κινητής). Επίσης χρειάζεται να γίνει έλεγχος της και αντικατάσταση όσων στοιχείων έχουν καταστραφεί (ενδεικτικά όλοι οι μακαράδες αναφέρονται ότι είναι κατεστραμμένοι) ή έχουν χαθέι και κάπου αναφέρεται ότι τα ράυουλα στα παλάγκα των βαρδαριών είναι κατεστραμένα από σκουριά και τα ράουλα πρεπέι να καταλήγουν σε σχοίνινα παλάγκα που δεν υπάρχουν. Η αρματωσιά θα είναι αυτή που ξέραμε πριν τον παροπλισμό με τις δύο σταυρώσεις και όχι η αρχική. Νομίζω ότι όποιος έχει ασχοληθέι με το πλοίο δεν θα έχει προβλημα νβα καταλάβει τις απαιτήσεις.
Επίσης πρέπει να γίνει αποκατάσταση των διαβρώσεων στα άλμπουρα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσθέσω ότι δεν γίνεται λόγος για πανιά. Υπάρχουν από προηγούμενο διαγωνισμό;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξέρουμε αν κατατέθηκαν προσφορές και πότε θα ανακοινωθεί το αποτέλεσμα του διαγωνισμού;

----------


## No Name

Παναγιώτης
O διαγωνισμος εγινε, αλλα 
 μαλλον θα ξαναγινη κατι τετειο.

----------


## Hellenarc

Φίλε Παναγιώτη!!! 
Ναι ο διαγωνισμός έγινε και θα ξαναγινεί. Ένα από τα προσόντα ήταν και πιστοποιητικό ISO. 
Δυο ήταν οι διαγωνιζόμενοι με τρις εταιρίες. οι δυο ανήκαν στον ίδιο Με ληγμένο ISO και με μηδέν εμπειρία. Αναρωτήθηκα πολλές φορές με πιο θάρρος και θράσος έλαβαν μέρος χωρίς καμία μελέτη και χρονοδιάγραμμα ολοκλήρωσης των εργασιών .
Όχι ότι οι υπογράφοντες είχαν κάποια σχέση με το αντικείμενο και την ναυτική ορολογία όπως είμαι σίγουρος πως θα πρόσεξες και εσύ αν διάβασες τις προδιαγραφές του διαγωνισμού.
Πάντως πιστεύω πως προσπάθησαν και έδωσαν ότι καλύτερο μπορούσαν
Πρέπει όμως να δούμε το οτι το σκάφος προορίζεται να γίνει 
Μουσειακό έκθεμα. Όχι για να ταξιδεύει ένα ακόμα στατικό νεκρό αντικείμενο που θα μαραζώνει και αυτό και όλοι αυτοί που εκπαιδεύτηκαν με αυτό το πλοίο.

Μαζί και ναυτική τέχνη και η ναυτική μας αξιοπρέπεια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κατάλαβα. Κηρύχτηκε άγονος λόγω τυπικών προσόντων διαγωνιζόμενων ή κάτι τέτοιο.
Συμφωνώ ότι έχει γίνει κάποια δουλειά αυτή τη φορά και δεν είναι στο πόδι όπως άλλες φορές, ίσως φαίνεται η επιρροή από κάποια αγγλική βιβλιογραφία. Τουλάχιστον αυτή τη φορά ξέρουν τι θέλουν να το κάνουν. 
Το έχω ξαναπέι ότι κι εγώ θέλω να παραμείνει πλοίο όπως ορίζει το πλοίο το  ναυτικό δίκαιο δηλαδή "προωρισμένον όπως κινήται αυτοδυνάμως εν θαλάσσει".
Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται ότι έχει αυτό το σκοπό το ναυτικό αφού όπως έγραψα και πριν στις προδιαγραφές δεν αναφ'έρεται που θενά η ιστιοφορία ούτε γίναεται λόγος για δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης πανιών στο μέλλον αλλά αντίθετα ορίζεται ρητά ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τοποθετηθέι σημαιοστολισμός και φωτοστολισμός. Δηλαδή ο σκοπός είναι να είναι κάπου δεμένο και να σημαιοστολίζεται όποτε χρειάζεται. 
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν με την επιδιόρθωση των διαβρώσεων είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν θα ξαναεμφανιστούν. Στις βάσεις των ιστών αν το σκάφος έιναι στεγανό ίσως ν α μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά στα άλλα σημεία έχει γίνει άραγε κάτι ΄ωστε να μην συγκεντρώνεται νερό;

----------


## sv1xv

Ήδη το Π.Ν. έχει δηλώσει εμπράκτως, με πρώτο θύμα την Τριήρη, ότι δεν επιθυμεί να συντηρεί ιστορικά πλοία λόγω κόστους. Αντίθετα τα αραγμένα μουσειακά είναι επιθυμητά γιατί είναι κατάλληλα για βόλεμα ημετέρων, αν με καταλαβένετε.

----------


## Hellenarc

> Ήδη το Π.Ν. έχει δηλώσει εμπράκτως, με πρώτο θύμα την Τριήρη, ότι δεν επιθυμεί να συντηρεί ιστορικά πλοία λόγω κόστους. Αντίθετα τα αραγμένα μουσειακά είναι επιθυμητά γιατί είναι κατάλληλα για βόλεμα ημετέρων, αν με καταλαβένετε.


Η Τριηρης εχει πολλα κουπια, το ΕΕ εχει ομως μεγαλα καταρτια και πολυ βαζελινη, για το βολεμα το λεω. Αν αρεσει σε καποιον ας δοκιμασει να βολευτει!!! Απο μενα τουλαχιστον θα περασει καλα και αν πραγματικα το ΠΝ το παει εκει, αν εχετε ολοι σας την ψυχη του ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ναυτικου παμε ολοι μαζi να τα πουμε με τον υπουργο και τον Ναυαρχο και την Ε.Ν.Μ.του Υ.ΠO.

----------


## Hellenarc

Η Κροατία! διάβασα τελευταία πως έδωσε μια παραγγελία για την κατασκευή δυο ξύλινων σκαφών με ιστιοφορία μπρατσέρας για την σωστή εκπαίδευση των ναυτικών δοκίμων στην παραδοσιακή ναυτική τέχνη.
Εμείς είμαστε υπέρ άνω της παράδοσης 
Ας βλέπουμε βυθισμένοι κάτω από το νερό και μέσα από το ηχοβολιστικό, ούτε καν από το περισκόπιο το τι είναι το πρέπων .

http://www.zinio.com/express3?issue=310844418 σελιδα 10

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω ότι δόθηκε απάντηση στη δημοσκόπηση από τους αρμοδίους. το πλοίο προορίζεται να είναι κάπου δεμένο, να επανδρώνεται από "βισματούχους" ναύτες, μια και για να ταξιδεύει θέλει έμπειρο πλήρωμα με ειδικές γνώσει ιστιοπλοϊας. Θα βάζουν σημαιάκια και θα ανάβουν τη γιρλάντα (απαράιτητος εξοπλισμός σύμφωνα με το διαγωνισμό) και που και που θα τους δίνουν και κανα μπότο με μπογιά να κάνουν κανα βάψιμο και ας ελπίσουμε ότι δενμ θα κάνουν ζημιές αντί να φτιάχνουν.

Για μένα είναι άδοξο τέλος για ένα πλοίο που εκπάιδευτηκαν τόσες γενιές αξιωματικών της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας, που που πήγαν την ελληνική σημάι σε κάθε θάλασα του κόσμου. Η λογική συνέχεια θα ήταν να ταξιδεύει το πλοίο στις εκέι που ταξιδεψαν αυτοί που εκπάιδεύτηκαν σε αυτό και όχι να είναι δεμένο. Από τν άλλη θα μπορούσε να είανι και χειρότερα να σαπίζει και να φτάσει η καταστροφή στο μή αναστρέψιμο. Ή να πουληθέι σε καν ιδίωτη και να "διατίθεται γάμους και δεξιώσεις" όπως έχω γράψει παλίοτερα (ακολουθόντας το παράδειγμα των Εγγλέζων).

Ο διαγωνισμός θα ξαναγίνει, θα γίνει πρόσκληση για ανάθεση σε αυτούς που ήδη προσήλθαν στον πρώτο, αν αυτοί στο μεταξύ αποκ΄τησουν τα τυπικά προσόντα;

----------


## No Name

Παναγιώτη ο διαγωνισμός θα ξαναγίνει , νομίζω ότι δεν γίνεται πρόσκληση  για ανάθεση σε αυτούς που είδη συμμετείχαν . Αυτοί που συμμετείχαν , και όσοι άλλοι επιθυμούν θα πρέπει πάλι να ξαναδώσουν τις πρόσφορες τους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτό είναι και το σωστό. ΘΑ είναι άραγε το έργο και στον προϋπολογισμό του 2009; Θ έχω το νού μου μήπως δω κάποια ανακοίνωση από το ΠΝ για το νέο διαγωνισμό.

----------


## No Name

Θα το έχω και εγώ και θα σε ενημερώσω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως φάινεται θα κάνουμε καιρό να το το δούμε με όλα τα πανιά ανοιχτά (ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να το δούμε) ας το βλέπουμε στο μοντέλο που μπήκε στο ναυτικό μουσείο πρόσφατα από τον Μ. Αλεξανδρίδη.

----------


## No Name

Βγήκε Προκυρηξη για το Ευγενιος Ευγενίδης

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορέιτε να τη δείτε εδώ http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/newscontests.asp και σε λίγες μέρες (αν βγούν άλλοι) εδώ http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/contests.asp

Ο διαγωνισμός θα γίνει 31-3-2009 και προφανώς είναι επανάλληψη του άγονου προηγούμενου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξέρουμε τι έγινε με το διαγωνισμό χτές (31-3-2009); Βγήκε ανάδοχος και τι χρονοδιάγραμμα έδωσε;

----------


## No Name

Έγινε με 2 συμμετοχές αναμένονται αποτελέσματα ,μάλλον πάνε όλα καλά, 
αλλά μέχρι να ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες θα περάσει λίγος χρόνος ακόμα 
(3 με 4 μήνες ) πρέπει πρώτα να δούμε ποιος θα πάρει την εκτέλεση του έργου, όταν μάθω θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο διαγωνισμός είνα στη φάση της τεχνικής αξιολόγησης των προσφορών, οπότε ΄΄οπως είπε και ο φίλος NONAME μάλον κατα το καλοκάιρι θα εγκατασταθεί ο ανάδοχος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως το σκαρί το βλέπω από το πέραμα να είναι στο νερό όπως είδαμε παλιότερα έχει αποκατασταθεί η στεγανότητα. Ελπίζω να είναι σ καλή κατάσταση. Δεν θυμάμαι βέβαια στους όρους του διαγωνισμού να περιλαμβάνεται και ο ερματισμός μια και δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση (προς τ παρών ελπίζω) να ειναι δυνατό να ταξιδεύει και η ολοκλήρωση της ιστιοφορίας.

----------


## No Name

Τελικά ο διαγωνισμός ματαιώθηκε !!!!!!!!  (για δεύτερη φορά).

----------


## Hellenarc

Για τεταρτη!!! 
και έπεται!!!

 Μόνο εκπαιδευτικό για να ταξιδεύει! Οχι άγαλμα  για σημαιοστολισμούς  και όχι ένα ακόμα Χριστίνα Ωνάση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πέμπτος Διαγωνισμός!!! Δεν ξέρω αν η διακήρυξη είναι ανιτγραφή από τις προηγούμενες δηλαδή θέλουμε ένα κουφάρι με άλμπουρα για σημαιοστολισμούς, υποθέτω ότι από τον προϋπολογισμό πουθ είναι ίδιος με τους προηγούμενους ότι δεν θα έχει πανιά.

 *ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ
ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΕΦΟΔΙΑΣΜΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΙΩΝ
TMHMA EΡΓΟΛΑΒΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΠΟΙΗΣΕΩΝ*   Περίληψη Ανακοίνωσης υπ αριθ.  28/09 
  1. Ανακοινώνουμε ότι το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό διενεργεί Ανοικτό Mειοδοτικό Διαγωνισμό με σφραγισμένες προσφορές, στα Γραφεία της Ανωτάτης Επιτροπής Προμηθειών, για την Ανάδειξη Εργολάβου  εργασιών επανατοποθέτησης Ιστών ΙΦ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ συνολικού εκτιμώμενου κόστους  230.000,00 Ευρώ συμπεριλαμβανομένων κρατήσεων χωρίς ΦΠΑ και με κριτήριο κατακύρωσης τη συμφερότερη προσφορά. 
  2. Ο προϋπολογισμός της Υπηρεσίας ανέρχεται συνολικά σε 230.000,00 Ευρώ συμπεριλαμβανομένων κρατήσεων χωρίς ΦΠΑ. 
  3. Το προς δημοπράτηση  έργο αφορά τις  εργασίες  επανατοποθέτησης Ιστών στο ΙΦ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας. . 
  4. Γλώσσα Ελληνική. 
  5. Ημερομηνία λήξης υποβολής των προσφορών την : *24-2-2010 ημέρα Τετάρτη με ώρα λήξης αυτής την 13:00*  της αυτής ημερομηνίας στα γραφεία της Ανωτάτης Επιτροπής Προμηθειών (ΑΕΠ), Παπαρρηγοπούλου 2, Πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος. 
  6. Ημερομηνία αποσφράγισης προσφορών την: *25-2-2010 ημέρα Πέμπτη και ώρα 09:00*  της αυτής ημερομηνίας. 
  7. Η αποστολή της περίληψης της διακήρυξης στην Υπηρεσία Επίσημων Εκδόσεων των Ευρωπαϊκών κοινοτήτων για δημοσίευση στην επίσημη εφημερίδα της έγινε στις  22-12-09.         
  8. Ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης της Διακήρυξης στον Ελληνικό Τύπο στο χρονικό διάστημα  29-12-09, 30-12-09 και 31-12-09      
  9. Πληροφορίες και τεύχος διακήρυξης θα παρέχονται όλες τις εργάσιμες ημέρες και ώρες  από τα γραφεία της Ανωτάτης Επιτροπής Προμηθειών (ΑΕΠ), Παπαρρηγοπούλου 2, Πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος τηλ. 210-3368630. 
 *Υποναύαρχος (Ο) Δ. Καραλής ΠΝ
Διοικητής KEΦΝ
Και κατ΄εντολή
Πλοίαρχος (Ο) Κ. Πιπέρης   Π.Ν.
Διευθυντής Προμηθειών ΚΕΦΝ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι σε αυτότο διαγωνισμό θα βγει ανάδοχος και κάποια στιγμή να βεθούν τα λεφτά για πανιά και το βαπόρι να ξαναρμενίσει. Για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα το χάνουμε δείτε αυτό το απόσπασμα από την ταινία Lord Jim (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHX4L3bnlvY) (δείτε και τα 10 λεπτά). Φαντάζεστε αυτότο σκρί να ταξιδεύει με τν ελληνική σημαία στην πρύμη ή στη μετζάνα;

----------


## Leo

Πολύ θα ήθελα να ξαναζήσουμε *τέτοιες* στιγμές με τον δικό μας Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη....

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ



----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι στο σημερινό διαγωνισμό θα βγει Ανάδοχος (άυριο 25-2-2009 ανοίγουν οι προσφορές) ώστε να ξαναδούμε το βαπόρι όπως στη φωτογραφία του Κώστα. Δυστυχώς θα λείπουν οι φλόκοι στο μπομπρέσομ και το στράλια στην πλώρη που διακρίνονται μια και ο διαγωνισμός δεν έχει μέσα τα πανιά αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι μια αρχή από να το βλέπουμε χωρίς άλμπορα παρατημένο στο ναύσταθμο.

----------


## sv1xv

Προ ημερών είχα βάλει στην ενότητα "Πολεμικό Ναυτικό" μια φωτογραφία του 1928-1931 με διάφορα πολεμικά πλοία στο Φαληρικό Όρμο. Δεν είχα καταφέρει να αναγνωρίσω ένα ιστιοφόρο στη μέση του κάδρου. Νομίζω ότι μοιάζει πολύ με το Sunbeam II. Μπορεί να ρίξει κάποιος μια ματιά? Η εικόνα είναι στο http://www.flickr.com/photos/g7ahn/4834078197/ και αναφερόμαστε προφανώς στο #5. Το πλοίο είναι σκούρο στη φωτογραφία αλλά αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται απλώς στη σκιά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν πρέπει α είναι το Sunbeam II, νομίζω ότι η πλώρη του είναι πιο κάθετη από αυτή του ιστιοφόρου της φωτογραφίας και νομίζω ότι είναι σκούρο. Αν κάποιος έχει όρεξη να ψάξει αν είχε έλθει στην Ελλάδα πριν ονομαστεί  Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης και ΄χει κάποιο γνωστό στην Αγγλία τα ημερολόγια του Sunbeam II μέχρι το 1934 υπάρχουν στη βιβλιοθήκη του Εθνικού Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Βρετανίας (National Maritime Museum):
Runciman, Walter: _Sunbeam, 1922-1934. A private log._ 8 vols in the library of the NMM.

Αν και είμαι απαισιόδοξος αφού το πλοίο ακόμα σκουριάζει στο ναύσταθμο, χωρίς αρματωσιά. Θα ήθελα να γράφει κai στο μέλλον κάποιος το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου από ταξίδια στα οποία να μαθαίνουν νέοι τη θάλασσα σε αυτό. 
training3.jpg

----------


## Hellenarc

> Δεν πρέπει α είναι το Sunbeam II, νομίζω ότι η πλώρη του είναι πιο κάθετη από αυτή του ιστιοφόρου της φωτογραφίας και νομίζω ότι είναι σκούρο. Αν κάποιος έχει όρεξη να ψάξει αν είχε έλθει στην Ελλάδα πριν ονομαστεί  Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης και ΄χει κάποιο γνωστό στην Αγγλία τα ημερολόγια του Sunbeam II μέχρι το 1934 υπάρχουν στη βιβλιοθήκη του Εθνικού Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Βρετανίας (National Maritime Museum):
> Runciman, Walter: _Sunbeam, 1922-1934. A private log._ 8 vols in the library of the NMM.
> 
> Αν και είμαι απαισιόδοξος αφού το πλοίο ακόμα σκουριάζει στο ναύσταθμο, χωρίς αρματωσιά. Θα ήθελα να γράφει κai στο μέλλον κάποιος το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου από ταξίδια στα οποία να μαθαίνουν νέοι τη θάλασσα σε αυτό. 
> training3.jpg


Παναγιωτη ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ιστιοφόρο βρίσκεται πράγματι στο Πάρκο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στο Φάληρο, ανάμεσα στο Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ  και το Κ/Π ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ _(φωτό εδώ, κλικ για μεγέθυνση)_. Το είδα σήμερα το πρωί από κοντά, και έστω και για λίγο μεταφέρθηκα στα παιδικά μου χρόνια όταν το έβλεπα δεμένο στο Πασαλιμάνι, μπροστά σχεδόν από την καφετέρια Μαρίνα Ζέας.

Πρέπει να μεταφέρθηκε στο Φάληρο πάντως μέσα στο καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε, αφού τον περασμένο τουλάχιστον Μάιο σίγουρα δεν βρισκόταν εκεί.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Toυλαχιστον σωθηκε το ιστορικο σκαφος που το θαυμαζα και εγω ως παιδι την δεκαετια του 70 στην ζεα μαζι με το εξισου ιστορικο κρεολη του Νιαρχου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Ευγενιος Ευγενιδης στο Τροκαντερο 28-10-2015

_PA280111.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Το Ευγενιος Ευγενιδης στο Τροκαντερο 28-10-2015
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170305


Με αυτά τα κουτσουρεμένα άλμπουρα μετά από τις πολλές κακοτεχνίες που υπέστη.

----------

